# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2020



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2020 às 22:33)

*




*

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2020 às 19:06)

O dia de hoje começou fresco e com alguma neblina presente em zonas de vale, mas depois logo começou a aquecer, o que fez com que a tarde fosse já bem quente, novamente, isto depois de alguns dias, mais agradáveis.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2020 às 20:56)

Hoje o dia já foi bem quente, aliás a esta hora, e só se está bem é na rua, com uma temperatura bem amena ainda.


----------



## remember (3 Set 2020 às 23:25)

Boa noite,

Foi preciso vir Setembro para o calor apertar... e logo à bruta às 15h a base de Alverca, marcava 36.1ºC e 14% de HR. 
Fim de tarde a meter inveja a muitos fins de tarde deste verão, ainda 26.4ºC a subir com 36% de HR, bafo autentico


----------



## remember (3 Set 2020 às 23:38)

Noite mal dormida, com certeza









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Set 2020 às 00:26)

*23.8ºC* atuais por aqui. 

Mais uma onda de calor


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2020 às 17:54)

Boa Tarde

Antes de mais, peço desculpa por ter publicado o primeiro post deste mês, ainda no tópico de Agosto. Passou-me completamente despercebido  Se alguém da moderação o puder mover para aqui, agradecia 

Tal como esperado, o calor voltou em força e, apesar dos modelos andarem à nora, parece que assim se deverá manter pelo menos até meio da próxima semana 
O céu tem-se apresentando praticamente limpo, embora se note alguma poeira na atmosfera. O vento tem predominado do quadrante leste, mas a nortada por vezes também surge durante a tarde, embora mais curta e fraca, como é habitual neste mês.

*Quarta: 17,2ºC / 27,8ºC 
Quinta: 16,9ºC / 32,5ºC 
Sexta: 17,0ºC / 33,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *31,3ºC *
HR: 34% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2020 às 19:32)

Boas...aqui pelo paraíso ...em Peniche City,com 16.4ºC e nevoeiro neste momento ,hoje não vi o sol  e ontem só ao final do dia,mais de metade em relação há minha cidade na temperatura ...outro mundo,bem que se anda na rua todo o dia.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2020 às 21:37)

Boa Noite,
Litoral Oeste é sempre outro mundo!  Hoje estive por Leiria e fui o caminho todo com 35ºC até à Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, a partir daí foi descendo e em Leiria o termómetro do carro marcava 26ºC. Foi dia de sol, mas no horizonte para Oeste ainda se avistavam algumas nuvens há hora de almoço. 

Em breve estarei de regresso à região.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2020 às 21:41)

Boas...neblina e o ambiente fresquinho ,em Peniche com 15.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2020 às 19:49)

Boas...mais um dia de maravilha pelo paraíso ...hoje já houve direito a sol ,com 18.9ºC e algum vento de fresco natural .


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2020 às 16:38)

Boa tarde,
Por cá sigo com mais um dia bastante quente, aliás, sente-se logo a partir das 9 da manhã.
O céu continua muito saturado, devido á acumulação do fumo dos incendios.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Set 2020 às 17:18)

Dia muito quente e seco,* 34ºC* actuais e apenas 25% de HR! 
A máxima chegou aos 35ºC, ainda assim abaixo do previsto para hoje...  
Vento fraco a moderado de E/SE


----------



## RStorm (7 Set 2020 às 20:54)

Boa Noite 

O tempo tem prosseguido soalheiro e muito quente  
O céu tem-se apresentado meio esbranquiçado devido a poeiras/fumos, sendo que hoje tivemos algumas nuvens altas a acompanhar. 
O vento tem sido maioritariamente nulo, mas nortada tem aparecido de forma muito pontual no final da tarde. Ontem é que foi diferente, com vento moderado de SW a injectar humidade (não muita) e alguma neblina, durante a tarde. 

*Sábado: 16,6ºC / 30,7ºC 
Domingo: 19,5ºC / 31,1ºC 
Segunda: 17,3ºC / 33,6ºC *

T. Atual: *26,2ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2020 às 21:06)

Boas...hoje foi um belo dia de praia ...hoje já sol todo o dia ...mais quente ,já com frescura natural e com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Set 2020 às 00:38)

A noite por aqui segue bem amena, ainda com 24 graus a esta hora! 
Vento fraco/nulo de NE, no entanto deve aumentar de intensidade durante a madrugada e manhã trazendo ainda mais secura...


----------



## Tonton (8 Set 2020 às 15:11)

Ele até se me esbugalharam os olhos  a ver a Humidade Relativa que marca aqui um sensor meu: 12%...
Fui confirmar com a Estação do Belas Clube de Campo e, é mesmo!... Ai o risco de incêndio..............


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2020 às 19:52)

Boas...hoje por Peniche esteve um dia magnifico de praia ...melhor dia e fez ,máxima devia andar nos 26/27ºC,final de dia calmo ,neste momento com 20.6ºC.


----------



## remember (8 Set 2020 às 23:56)

Epa, deixaram o forno ligado? Já de volta, nem mexe lá fora, que bafo... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Set 2020 às 23:59)

Mínima tropical hoje de 23.5°C





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Set 2020 às 07:42)

Bom dia.

Céu espectacular agora ao amanhecer em Lisboa. Pena a fraca qualidade das fotografias, que fora tiradas com o telemóvel.




20200909_072839-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200909_072845-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200909_073151-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200909_073207-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (9 Set 2020 às 09:14)

A reportar da Aroeira. Inicio de manhã de nevoeiro. Vento fraco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Set 2020 às 10:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Céu espectacular agora ao amanhecer em Lisboa. Pena a fraca qualidade das fotografias, que fora tiradas com o telemóvel.
> 
> ...



A última está simplesmente deliciosa Duarte


----------



## RStorm (9 Set 2020 às 14:40)

Boa Tarde

Já não se pode com todo este calor  Hoje parece que vai aliviar um pouco, mas amanhã já deverá voltar ao mesmo 

O céu continua a apresentar-se esbranquiçado/baço, com nuvens altas, poeira e algumas nuvens baixas a N/NW durante a manhã de hoje.
O vento tem alternado entre fraco/nulo de leste e nortada fraca e pontual. Ontem ao inicio da manhã, soprou bem de NE e trazia um intenso cheiro a queimado, sendo que ao longe via-se algum fumo na atmosfera.
Entretanto, parece que se avizinha tempo bastante interessante no horizonte, já a partir do fim de semana  Finalmente, Setembro a mostrar o seu melhor 
*
Ontem: *
Mínima: *20,2ºC *
Máxima: *32,7ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,8ºC *
T. Atual: *25,9ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: N/NW - 6,5 Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2020 às 19:59)

Boas...belo dia de praia ,dia de céu limpo e algum vento de SSW depois do meio dia ,final dia calmo ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2020 às 08:18)

Amanhecer minimamente fresco em Alvalade, em mais um dia que se espera bem quentinho.




20200910_073030-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200910_073215-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200910_073012-02 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2020 às 19:39)

Boas...mais um bom dia pelo paraíso ,a manhã nasceu com bastante nevoeiro ,pelas 11h e picos limpou ,ainda aqueceu o resto do dia ,com mais um belo dia de praia,tirando agora ao final da tarde com nuvens altas,amanhã já estou de volta ao inferno ,com 20.1ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2020 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

Bonito amanhecer na zona de Lisboa. Fotografia tirada no Campo Grande pelas 7h05.

Vamos lá a mais um dia quentinho 




20200911_070827-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (11 Set 2020 às 09:22)

Mais um dia quente em perspetiva. Vento fraco de NE. Céu pouco por nuvens altas.


----------



## RStorm (11 Set 2020 às 11:57)

Bom dia 

Mais um dia bem quentinho em perspectiva. 
O céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado por nebulosidade alta e alguma neblina no horizonte. O vento tem-se apresentado nulo, mas volta e meia lá surge uma pequena brisa de NW. 
Já se começa a notar alguma orvalheira durante a madrugada, sendo esta bem visível também no vidro dos carros 

Os modelos andam no "tira e põe" e a chuva tem vindo a ser adiada  Vamos acompanhando, pois ainda tudo pode mudar para melhor  

*Quarta: *
Mínima: *16,8ºC *
Máxima: *26,3ºC *

*Quinta:*  
Mínima: *17,1ºC *
Máxima: *30,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *17,0ºC *
T. Atual: *27,2ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2020 às 18:08)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia ficou marcado essecialmente pelas nuvens, dando origem assim, ao tempo bastante abafado, onde nem á sombra se está confortável, agora a esta hora já vai correndo um vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Set 2020 às 23:35)

Boa noite,
Depois de vários dias em Cabanas de Tavira com lestada, céu limpo (por vezes com alguma nebulosidade elevada), noites tropicais e águas tépidas/quentinhas (ou seja, sem nada de especial a reportar), voltei à Charneca da Caparica. 
No caminho para cá, o tempo esteve bastante quente na região do Vale do Guadiana - de facto, o termómetro do carro registou 34°C perto de Mértola depois de partir com 30°C no Algarve.Contudo, na estrada de Mértola para Beja, a temperatura desceu bastante, passando dos 33°C para os 28°C e o céu começou a apresentar-se com nebulosidade elevada. O vento também aumentou bastante em relação a Beja. Já aqui em casa a temperatura quando cheguei era de 21°C com céu nublado. 
Segundo a estação meteorológica, a máxima foi de 28,8°C e a mínima foi de 16,6°C. Agora estão 18,7°C, vento de sudoeste e alguma névoa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2020 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

Céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens altas em Alvalade.

Olhando para os lados de Sintra vê-se uma "nuvem" de tons acastanhados a pairar sobre aquela zona.




IMG_5433 (1) by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## rmsg (12 Set 2020 às 16:20)

Céu nublado, calor sufocante, estamos actualmente com 39,3 ºC


----------



## windchill (12 Set 2020 às 19:15)

Os primeiros sinais de mudança... (às 19h, vista para sul)


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2020 às 21:29)

Hoje foi um dia bem complicado, e parece nem melhorar agora pela noite dentro, pois o dia começou fresco, e com nuvens, mas logo depois começou a aquecer de uma maneira estonteante, muito abafado, pior até do que estivesse céu limpo, e agora o interior de casa, parece um verdadeiro "forno".


----------



## remember (12 Set 2020 às 22:09)

Forno mesmo... Ligaram de novo? É que nem com vento... 



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2020 às 22:45)

Umas fotografias que tirei durante a tarde de hoje em Alvalade.




IMG_5827-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_5840 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_5854 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_5859 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_6022-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_6035 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2020 às 23:56)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o início do dia foi bem quente, com uma temperatura de 30°C por volta da hora do almoço, contudo a temperatura desceu bem ao longo da tarde e o vento de sudoeste trouxe bastante nebulosidade elevada. Entretanto, desde as oito da noite, a temperatura na realidade até subiu dos 20,8°C para os 23,4°C, fruto de alguma lestada fraca. O vento algum tempo depois parou e a temperatura já desceu bastante em relação a uma hora atrás, estando agora nos 21,5°C. 

Por volta das cinco da tarde fui dar o primeiro passeio no bairro depois das férias. Em comparação com maio e depois dum verão longo, quente e extremamente seco, as ervas que se encontravam verdes em maio agora estão douradas e algumas até já estão acastanhadas , as plantas da ribeira ainda estão verdes, há eucaliptos a nascer de forma espontânea em certos terrenos e houve um terreno onde eu inclusive andei a fotografar em julho e que agora está vedado porque vão fazer uma casa por lá - por essa razão sou obrigado a percorrer mais 400 metros do que antes para chegar à estrada principal. Que chatice... 
























__________________________
*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 30,2°C
Mín: 17,9°C


----------



## Tonton (13 Set 2020 às 01:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> ... O vento algum tempo depois parou e a temperatura já desceu bastante em relação a uma hora atrás, estando agora nos 21,5°C. ...



Quem me dera ter essa temperatura... 

Aqui ainda não baixou dos 25ºC e vamos em subida, com 26,2ºC à 1:35...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2020 às 08:58)

Bom dia pessoal,

Noite quente, e mais um mínima tropical (21.5°c) , já lhe perdi a conta este ano ! Hoje amanhecemos com uma suestada  moderada , rajadas acimas dos 30 km/h!Neste momento 25 .1°c , e a HR vai descendo ,  risco de incêndio elevadíssimo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2020 às 11:21)

Lá que o céu está a ficar um tanto ou quanto escuro a S e SW está. Mas...

Cá por casa acordámos todos cedo e más horas com as mensagens do prociv com aviso para o perigo de incêndios. 2 para cada tlm! Não há fome que não dê em fartura!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2020 às 13:45)

Início de manhã agradável na praia da Fonte da Telha com vento fraco de SE. Céu pouco nublado.

Neste momento na Aroeira céu encoberto. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2020 às 13:48)

Boa tarde,
Pela Charneca o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado e lestada, no entanto a partir do meio-dia o céu ficou muito nublado e a temperatura até desceu: está neste momento nos 23,9°C e a humidade relativa nos 75%. A oeste o céu está bastante escuro, sinal de mudança... 


Tonton disse:


> Quem me dera ter essa temperatura...
> 
> Aqui ainda não baixou dos 25ºC e vamos em subida, com 26,2ºC à 1:35...


Dá-me a ideia que estou no "congelador" de Lisboa - a mínima por aqui foi de 18,5°C!


----------



## charlie17 (13 Set 2020 às 13:49)

Boas,
Dia de ventania intensa, acho que não registo uma rajada tão alta desde a passagem da depressão Elsa. 56km/h de SE.

31.7°C, com vento a predominar do quadrante leste e rajadas de 40km/h

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2020 às 13:59)

Está uma ventania desgraçada por S. Martinho do Porto, mas tb muito calor o que é novidade por estas bandas! 29ºC mas com sensação de estar mais quente.


----------



## srr (13 Set 2020 às 14:31)

Acabo de receber alertas de trovoada a 650 kms.....naqueles programas de telemóvel,

Elas andam ai.....


----------



## Tonton (13 Set 2020 às 15:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Pela Charneca o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado e lestada, no entanto a partir do meio-dia o céu ficou muito nublado e a temperatura até desceu: está neste momento nos 23,9°C e a humidade relativa nos 75%. A oeste o céu está bastante escuro, sinal de mudança...
> 
> Dá-me a ideia que estou no "congelador" de Lisboa - a mínima por aqui foi de 18,5°C!



Aqui, não baixou dos 23ºC..... foi uma noite muito mal dormida, para esquecer!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2020 às 16:19)

Boa tarde,

Aqui por volta da hora de almoço começou a levantar-se o vento moderado, que se tem intensificado, deixando um rasto de folhas de secas, pelas estradas, o céu está parcialmente encoberto, mas nem assim deixa de estar calor.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2020 às 17:59)

Tempo algo abafado pela Figueira, no entanto bem mais fresco que pela hora de almoço, notei que o vento a certa altura deixou de soprar de Leste, e confirmei essa descida da temperatura e mudança na direção do vento na estação do IPMA


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2020 às 19:47)

Boa Tarde

O tempo prossegue abafado e com céu encoberto por uma camada de nuvens altas.
Horizonte meio esbranquiçado e nuvens com alguma virga, por vezes a ameaçar chuva, mas nicles  
O vento tem soprado fraco moderado do quadrante SW, mas por vezes com algumas rajadas intensas, sendo que a meio da tarde na praia de Alcochete comia-se areia literalmente 
Destaque para a queda abrupta da temperatura, registada hoje entre as 15h30 e as 16h, quase 4 graus  Passou dos *29,9ºC *para *26,1ºC  * 
Hoje era suposto ser o dia D, mas tudo se dissipou Agora só lá para quinta-feira, mas até lá penso que não seja de descartar algum aguaceiro fraco perdido. Veremos como corre 

*Sexta: 17,0ºC / 29,3ºC 
Sábado: 18,9ºC / 32,0ºC 
Domingo: 19,6ºC / 29,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2020 às 20:11)

A reportar da Aroeira.
Final de dia com céu muito nublado.
Cores do poente a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2020 às 20:31)

O por do sol, hoje foi bem imponente, em tons de rosa.

Créditos: Tritejo


*O proprietário da viatura, que se encontrava nas proximidades, alegou que a viatura se encontrava estacionada, tendo uma rajada de vento mais forte provocado a queda da mesma.*

Viatura cai de uma ravina com mais de 100 metros na praia da Vigia

Na sequência de um alerta recebido pelas 14h50, através do Centro de Coordenação de Busca e Salvamento Marítimo de Lisboa (MRCC Lisboa), informando de que uma viatura teria caído de uma ravina com mais de 100 metros de altura na praia da Vigia, no concelho de Sintra, o piquete do Posto da Polícia Marítima da Ericeira deslocou-se de imediato para o local.

No local, o piquete da Polícia Marítima constatou que não havia vítimas a lamentar e que os danos eram apenas materiais.

O proprietário da viatura, que se encontrava nas proximidades, alegou que a viatura se encontrava estacionada, tendo uma rajada de vento mais forte provocado a queda da mesma.

A Polícia Marítima tomou conta da ocorrência, decorrendo agora as diligências para retirar a viatura do local.






Fonte: *Correio de Sintra*


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2020 às 20:44)

Já chuvisca, pingos fortes aqui em São Martinho.


----------



## Mix7 (13 Set 2020 às 21:13)

Também chuvisca em Ferreira do Zêzere neste momento


----------



## marcoguarda (13 Set 2020 às 21:45)

Por Leiria também, já cai qualquer coisa


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2020 às 22:27)

células a entrar pelo norte segundo o radar...só não sei se é só virga.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2020 às 23:26)

Boa Noite,
De regresso a Leiria onde até meio da tarde esteve bem quentinho e com vento algo intenso de Sul que entretanto rodou para NW/W e fez a temperatura descer a partir de uma certa hora (A estação do Aeródromo assim o mostra). Ao final do dia, a nebulosidade foi aumentando e tem estado a chuviscar. Há bocado passaram uns ecos verdes e ainda deu para molhar o chão. 
Uma foto de hoje ao final do dia:


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (14 Set 2020 às 00:26)

Um dia peculiar, calor toda a manhã e tarde com ventos fortes, tivemos um incêndio junto as casas aqui em Montemor-o-Velho, piquei as pernas todas, felizmente o vento abrandou pelas 15:30. E agora céu nublado e ja começa a chuvistar, pelo menos ajuda com o rescaldo


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2020 às 00:43)

Vai chuviscando pela Figueira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2020 às 07:45)

Bom dia,
Ontem por volta das oito da noite caíram umas pingas dispersas mas que mal molharam o chão. Entretanto o céu limpou um pouco durante a noite e o dia de hoje amanheceu com um tempo incrivelmente outonal: se ontem por esta hora tinha 20°C e lestada, hoje tenho 17,1°C, vento nulo e uma humidade relativa de 94%, inclusive já se nota algum orvalho nas plantas mais rasteiras! 
Apesar da baixa probabilidade, não é de descartar um aguaceiro fraco no dia de hoje. O interior é que vai levar com trovoadas hoje, se as previsões se concretizarem...


----------



## Geopower (14 Set 2020 às 10:16)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de oeste. 
Nevoeiro no estuário do Tejo.

Vista a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2020 às 20:47)

Por cá o dia começou fresco, e com céu parcialmente nublado, mas foi só até por volta das 10 horas, o sol logo apareceu, e bem quente até por sinal, já a tarde, foi valendo o vento fraco e por vezes moderado, para refrescar um pouco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2020 às 23:07)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo durante grande parte do dia. Por volta das cinco da tarde o céu ficou um pouco mais nublado, mas a nebulosidade rapidamente dissipou. O dia foi também mais fresco que os anteriores. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,0°C
Mín: 16,9°C

Entretanto entrou nevoeiro vindo da costa. Estão 20,0°C e nevoeiro, com 93% de humidade relativa.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Set 2020 às 12:33)

Ja choveu hoje aqui de manhã em S. Martinho do Porto.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Set 2020 às 16:34)

Boas malta!

Reina o sol agora à tarde, depois de uma madrugada e manhã mais nublada e deve ter chovido alguma coisa de noite, já que quando acordei estava tudo molhado! 
Vento fraco de SW, mais moderado neste momento.
Tal como ontem, tempo razoavelmente mais fresco, com apenas *24ºC *actuais!  A máxima já foi aos 26ºC como previsto.

Aguardemos a tão esperada instabilidade a partir da madrugada de 5f, que promete nestas bandas!  Veremos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2020 às 20:30)

A manhã começou fresca e com céu muito nublado, que assim permaneceu até por volta das 10:30, até que enfim, houve direito a uma tarde amena.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Set 2020 às 09:54)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia foi bastante soalheiro e ameno, no entanto ao anoitecer começaram a aparecer nuvens a oeste e o céu começou a escurecer. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,9°C
Mín: 19,3°C

Já na madrugada que passou curiosamente choveu. Ainda nem começou o evento propriamente dito e já tenho 0,3 mm acumulados, muito bom! Está neste momento céu muito nublado e estão 18,9°C. Também já é visível a frente no radar que vai entrar pelo sul a partir da próxima noite/madrugada, e tem ótimo aspeto!


----------



## Tufao André (16 Set 2020 às 14:08)

Bom dia!

Muito nublado por nuvens altas essencialmente, com vento fraco a moderado de SE.
Já recebi alertas de descargas a 150-200 km da costa vindas da frente em aproximação! É muito lenta e os aguaceiros devem começar só de madrugada/início da manhã...


----------



## RStorm (16 Set 2020 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde

O tempo "arrefeceu" bem desde domingo e já se vai notando algumas características outonais 
Nebulosidade parcial e boas abertas, tem sido o panorama nestes últimos dias. Hoje tem-se apresentado muito nublado e a antever chuvinha 
O vento tem soprado fraco do quadrante SW/W, por vezes moderado.

Cá espero a chegada da dita preciosa nas próximas horas  E parece que sempre vamos ter um final de semana interessante com uma possível depressão tropical. Veremos como corre.

*Segunda: 17,6ºC / 26,0ºC 
Terça: 19,5ºC / 25,8ºC *

T. Atual: *25,6ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2020 às 15:45)

Boas!

Dia ainda algo quente aqui pela Azambuja, sendo o ultimo antes dos dias mais instáveis que se aproximam. O meu sensor marca 27.3ºC.


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Set 2020 às 16:01)

Tempo mais fresco e a adivinhar chuva.
Entretanto consegui fotografar com o telemóvel um halo:


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2020 às 16:11)

Apesar de a temperatura ter descido desde domingo, os dias continuam de verão por Coimbra, as noites são relativamente frescas mas no pico da tarde está algum calor, a ver se a partir de amanhã chove!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2020 às 16:49)

Boa tarde,
A manhã começou fresca, e com chuva do tipo "spray", que permaneceu até por volta das 11 horas, depois lá apareceu o sol.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2020 às 17:00)

Boa tarde

Cumulonimbus da frente fria, à vista para o quadrante Oeste/NO.

Imagens obtidas cerca das 13:30 utc (há duas horas e meia atrás).
Ainda se vêem algumas células mas agora mais distantes e esparsas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2020 às 19:01)

Células WSW a NW.
Frente em aproximação. 
22,3°C
70%
15 Km/h W

Miradouro da Salvação,  tudo ardido aqui e à volta.





















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (16 Set 2020 às 19:28)

Bom final de tarde

Ares de mudança, nebulosidade e frescura. Finalmente! 

Sigo com 22.2ºC e vento fraco de SSW.

Máxima de *27.4ºC*, mínima até então de *19.8ºC*, mas deverá ser batida.


----------



## Geopower (16 Set 2020 às 19:30)

Dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde.
Vento fraco de Sul.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Mammatus (16 Set 2020 às 19:33)

Horizonte a oeste fechado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2020 às 20:12)

Hoje temos parece que temos direito a um céu bem escuro, pode ser sinal, da tão aguardada mudança.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2020 às 21:26)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria, dia com nuvens altas e temperatura agradável. Com a linha de instabilidade ao largo, o horizonte para oeste esteve sempre mais fechado e várias bigornas iam surgindo.
Umas fotos de hoje:













Vamos ver o que nos reservam os próximos dias!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Set 2020 às 22:39)

Boa noite,
Apesar do início de dia com céu muito nublado e um chuvisco que rendeu 0,3 mm, à tarde o céu limpou, no entanto por volta das sete da tarde todo o quadrante oeste estava nublado e bem escuro, sinal de que a tão prometida frente não anda muito longe. Segundo o IPMA, deverá começar a chover por aqui entre as duas e as quatro da manhã, e o modelo ECMWF prevê entre 30 a 40 mm nos próximos 10 dias, o que é um valor _bótimo_ para setembro. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,9°C
Mín: 17,7°C

Agora estão 18,9°C e céu limpo no quadrante leste e muito nublado no quadrante oeste.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Set 2020 às 22:59)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Apesar do início de dia com céu muito nublado e um chuvisco que rendeu 0,3 mm, à tarde o céu limpou, no entanto por volta das sete da tarde todo o quadrante oeste estava nublado e bem escuro, sinal de que a tão prometida frente não anda muito longe. Segundo o IPMA, deverá começar a chover por aqui entre as duas e as quatro da manhã, e o modelo ECMWF prevê entre 30 a 40 mm nos próximos 10 dias, o que é um valor _bótimo_ para setembro.
> 
> *Charneca da Caparica*
> ...



A verificar-se esses acumulados a média de Setembro fica feita.

No passado Sábado estive pela tua zona. Moro na margem sul, mas raramente vou para a Caparica, acabo sempre por ir a outros sítios. 

A sensação térmica era horrível devido à humidade, parecia estar mais de 30ºC, todavia a temperatura praticamente não teve oscilações, sempre na casa dos 26ºC-27ºC. A praia estava bem composta.

Apenas uma nota curiosa que me apercebi durante o caminho para a Caparica. Fiz a viagem na A2 até Almada debaixo de bastante calor, após entrar no IC20, e ali para os lados da Sobreda, de repente, entrou uma frescura repentina (eu tinha a janela do carro aberta). Pensava eu que quando chegasse à praia iria desfrutar dessa mesma frescura, mas enganei-me. Ela tão depressa veio, como do nada desapareceu...  Quando cheguei à Caparica já estava novamente o tempo abafado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Set 2020 às 23:16)

Mammatus disse:


> A verificar-se esses acumulados a média de Setembro fica feita.
> 
> No passado Sábado estive pela tua zona. Moro na margem sul, mas raramente vou para a Caparica, acabo sempre por ir a outros sítios.
> 
> ...


Sim, a temperatura, apesar de não ser muito quente, devido à humidade por vezes fica insuportável. 
Essa frescura provavelmente sentiste-a no vale do Pragal. Em certos vales o sol não aparece de setembro a março, e portanto por vezes ocorrem inversões térmicas mesmo em pleno dia no outono/inverno. Há um vale bem perto de casa onde isso acontece, fica ali na Quinta da Queimada.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2020 às 00:18)

Situação até há duas horas atrás:


20% de probabilidade de desenvolvimento de características sub-tropicais desta perturbação, em movimento para SE e depois Leste:











Topo das células associadas à frente fria nos 12 Km de altitude:










Parque Santa Iria, vento em quase calma, de W:


----------



## Tufao André (17 Set 2020 às 01:17)

Céu cada vez mais nublado agora, núvens altas e cumulus, ainda sem chuva.
Vento fraco/nulo de SE, muita humidade e ambiente bem fresco! Apenas *19ºC  *

Segundo o Lightning, as descargas estão cada vez mais próximas da costa!  Neste momento, andam a cerca de 100 km a W/SW de Cascais 
Bandas de precipitação intensa também se aproximam, embora com deslocamento muito lento...

P.S.: Entretanto o aviso amarelo foi alargado aqui no distrito para o período entre as 6h e as 12h (UTC)


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 02:24)

Cada vez mais próxima e intensa:




O céu começou a fechar. Vento quase nulo por Carnaxide.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Set 2020 às 03:40)

Há pouco acordei com os cães todos a ladrar na vizinhança. Normalmente quando isso acontece é sinal de que eles ouviram um trovão longínquo e como nós, seres humanos, não temos uma audição tão apurada, não conseguimos ouvir esses trovões. Entretanto parece que a frente já chegou a terra, à zona oeste do concelho de Sintra.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2020 às 03:58)

E vem com boa cara, nesta altura já a tocar em terra.
Tempo muito calmo por aqui, para já. 



Tiagolco disse:


> Cada vez mais próxima e intensa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2020 às 04:12)

Descargas mais intensas foram registadas ainda a 50 Km ao largo do Cabo da Roca.
Aqui na Póvoa foram visíveis relâmpagos destas células sobre o oceano, ténues reflectidos em nuvens do lado Leste.

A aproximação ao litoral Oeste é lenta, provavelmente só daqui a duas horas ou mais poderá mesmo entrar uma célula em terra:

Vento esteve em calma ou muito fraco de Oeste até às 3:15 aproximadamente. A partir dessa hora inverteu a direcção e passou a Leste até 12 Km/h.

*18,4ºC* agora depois de uma mínima de 17,7ºC à 1:25 (hora local).
*81%* e ponto de orvalho nos 14,9ºC.






A frente tem ondulado e nesta altura para norte da latitude da Roca é um ramo quente com movimento para Oeste; para sul é um ramo frio com movimento para Norte e alguma deriva para Leste:






Na reflectividade do radar de Coruche, o perfil geral Oeste-Leste revela uma bigorna poderosa da massa de células associada à ondulação frontal:


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2020 às 04:47)

20 horas de rotação e aproximação:


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2020 às 07:12)

Aguaceiro monumental em Peniche. Foi coisa de 15 segundos! Continua a chover mas sem aquele peso de água.

Quer dizer... Outra vez!!! Malta que ia para o trabalho a pé nem tempo tiveram de correr para um abrigo. Coitados deve dar para torcer.
Desta vez não são só 15 segundos   Autchhh que peso de água!!!


----------



## fhff (17 Set 2020 às 08:23)

Por Sintra, chove moderado desde as 7H15 altura em que caiu um aguaceiro forte. A natatmo acumula 2 mm,  mas acho pouco. Já vou verificar o pluviometro de copo.


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2020 às 08:38)

Novo aguaceiro forte a aproximar-se. As rajadas de vento aumentaram do nada e estão bastante audíveis.


----------



## Geopower (17 Set 2020 às 08:47)

Início de manhã com chuva fraca a moderada. Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2020 às 08:48)

Por Alvalade chove há cerca de meia-hora.




20200917_084040-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




20200917_084438-01 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## remember (17 Set 2020 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

O que chove por Massama lol parece que ficou meio de noite lol

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (17 Set 2020 às 08:56)

Bom dia! 
Chove com alguma intensidade desde as 8h por aqui! De forma geral moderada e persistente, com períodos mais fortes, que me fizeram acordar..
Saudades de ver os dias assim!


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2020 às 09:08)

Vai chovendo moderado. Nada do que se esperava!
Há bocado sim caiu muito forte.

Entretanto o vento amainou.

Está abafado.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Elmamado (17 Set 2020 às 09:09)

Alcochete passou de um dia fantástico a uma manhã com chuva.








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (17 Set 2020 às 09:20)

Bom dia

19.9° sen vento, a chuva está a aproximar-se


----------



## marcoguarda (17 Set 2020 às 10:38)

É impressão minha ou o evento está a sair completamente defraudado? Em Leiria ainda não caiu uma pinga e pelo radar parece que nada vem...


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2020 às 10:45)

Tranquilo. Temos 4/5 dias pela frente com potencial de instabilidade atmosférica. Mas como em todas as situações destas características o espaço/tempo onde vai ocorrer é muito variável. Pelo que o melhor acompanhamento é em tempo real. Mas trata-se de uma situação muito interessante, dada a época do ano, e com alguns contornos sub-tropicais. A acompanhar ao minuto.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Set 2020 às 10:55)

marcoguarda disse:


> É impressão minha ou o evento está a sair completamente defraudado? Em Leiria ainda não caiu uma pinga e pelo radar parece que nada vem...



Parece estar a passar entre os pingos da chuva. Mas como disse o Iceberg isto ainda agora começou. 

Que bom o outono estar a dar o ar da sua graça, mas entretanto gostava que ainda viesse um ou dois dias de calor para aproveitar a destruição do upwelling.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2020 às 11:05)

Boas!

Aqui por Azambuja apenas tivemos uns pingos dispersos por volta das 10h. Estas situações convectivas são mesmo assim, umas vezes tudo outras vezes nada...

Por agora o céu mantém-se com muita nebulosidade e o vento está fraco.


----------



## srr (17 Set 2020 às 12:09)

1º Round - Nem pinga, em Abrantes

Venha os próximos :-)

(Lembro que não chove desde Maio - 3 meses  e 1/2 sem pinga )


----------



## Toby (17 Set 2020 às 12:16)

O vento limpou o céu, fico sempre surpreendido com as mudanças invulgares para um belga de Bruxelas.

23.8° 66% 48km/h E/SE

Agora 51 km/h


----------



## Tufao André (17 Set 2020 às 12:32)

Passagem rápida da linha de instabilidade, realmente esperava-se mais precipitação e mais prolongada, no entanto foi bastante intenso!
Quase 2h de precipitação forte e contínua por aqui, com grande escuridão  
A parte mais activa parece ter passado nesta zona e cheguei a ouvir bombeiros... Possivelmente alguma ocorrência numa zona baixa aqui perto, em que a limpeza das sargetas foi esquecida como habitual!

Já há sol, o vento aumentou de intensidade com fortes rajadas de SE e está algo fresco, apenas *20ºC*! 
Crescem cumulus de sul, vamos acompanhado esta situação tão complexa de prever...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2020 às 12:42)

Por cá a manhã começou cinzenta, e apenas caiu uns pingos, por volta das 10:30, mas nada de significante, mesmo assim a temperatura está bem amena.
O vento por vezes sopra de forma fraca a moderada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2020 às 13:02)

enfim, começa mal, pingos caiu só

edit: pingos aqui de novo, escuro a sul


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2020 às 13:04)

0.51 mm em S. Martinho do Porto
2.42 mm em Alenquer
É o que temos para já.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2020 às 13:11)

chuva moderada


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2020 às 13:24)

chuva forte agora!!!


----------



## fhff (17 Set 2020 às 13:27)

Litoral sintrense: Chuva toda a manhã. Por agora parou e abriu um pouco. 
10 mm no pluviometro de copo;
7,4 mm na Netatmo.


----------



## Pisfip (17 Set 2020 às 13:37)

Boa tarde colegas do fórum,

Já choveu de manhã durante dez minutos.

De momento a salientar o aumento constante do vento com algumas rajadas importantes. 

Céu encoberto de novo! 
Tempo abafado com 26 graus 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2020 às 14:00)

trovoada para leste


----------



## remember (17 Set 2020 às 14:19)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Parece estar a passar entre os pingos da chuva. Mas como disse o Iceberg isto ainda agora começou.
> 
> Que bom o outono estar a dar o ar da sua graça, mas entretanto gostava que ainda viesse um ou dois dias de calor para aproveitar a destruição do upwelling.


Já era de esperar que hoje fosse mais fraco... Não quis dizer nada para não me caírem em cima hehe  fiquei com a ideia pela trajectória que o grosso ia ficar no mar. 

Parece que o melhor está reservado para amanhã... Lá por casa, rendeu 4.3mm nada mau, bem que era precisa, para amanhã a estação tem de previsão uns bons 20mm, vamos ver... 

Realmente não me parece que o Verão esteja terminado.


Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2020 às 14:24)

Células com focos vermelhos e roxo a Sul de Santarém, alguém por esses lados?


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2020 às 14:35)

Cascais com 22mm?? Isso está correcto? Valor registado numa Netatmo.


----------



## Tonton (17 Set 2020 às 14:53)

Boas,

A estação do Belas Clube de Campo tem 10,41 mm acumulados, nada mau, para já...


----------



## Tonton (17 Set 2020 às 14:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Cascais com 22mm?? Isso está correcto? Valor registado numa Netatmo.



Na rede Wunderground, há uma na Quinta da Marinha com 21,08 mm... por isso, deve estar mais ou menos certo.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICASCA9


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 15:00)

jamestorm disse:


> Células com focos vermelhos e roxo a Sul de Santarém, alguém por esses lados?



Vão a caminho de Abrantes. @srr poderá reportar


----------



## srr (17 Set 2020 às 15:08)

2º Round -Abrantes

5 mm em poucos minutos


----------



## marcoacmaia (17 Set 2020 às 15:10)

Entroncamento 
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=N2pEZ3gtY2V6Y1VJN09CYnlYNWJYdU83Y2VaR3Rn


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2020 às 15:13)

Por aqui tenho só a relatar, que a trovoada já se faz ouvir, desde ás 14 horas, e o céu começou a escurecer, mas nem uma pinga ainda.


----------



## marcoacmaia (17 Set 2020 às 15:18)

6.8 mm Entroncamento


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2020 às 15:21)

Céu muito escuro por Coimbra, vamos ver o que aí vem


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2020 às 15:22)

marcoacmaia disse:


> 6.8 mm Entroncamento



Já consta pelo menos 1 ocorrencia, por inundação, aí no concelho, bem como pelo menos de queda de árvore no concelho de Torres Novas.
Eu aqui ao lada e até ver não se passa nada de especial, começa agora a cair uns pingos grosso, vamos ver o que irá dar.


----------



## Mix7 (17 Set 2020 às 15:23)

Chegou a Ferreira do Zêzere ! Chove muito com trovoada !


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2020 às 15:26)

Sol em Leiria, mas uma escuridão tremenda a Norte. 

Há pouco ainda choveu, pois as células começaram a formar-se aqui, mas foi pouco. Deu para ouvir um trovão.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2020 às 15:29)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Entroncamento
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=N2pEZ3gtY2V6Y1VJN09CYnlYNWJYdU83Y2VaR3Rn



Boa tarde, bom vídeo 

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria a chuva terá ficado bastante aquém do esperado, caíu entre as 9h e as 10h sensivelmente, menos certamente do que os *4,3 mm* da estação de confiança em Santa Iria.
Parque de Santa Iria tem o pluviómetro entupido, como se pode concluir pelo pingo a pingo desde as 9H30 até...agora.
Mas fica o interessante registo da passagem da frente/linha de instabilidade nos outros parâmetros:






*Cabo Raso* é a estação IPMA com maior acumulado da RLC, até às 13:00 utc: *14,7 mm*, a sustentar os registos na ordem dos 20 mm em Cascais.






Sem qualquer actividade eléctrica por aqui, nem na altura da passagem da linha.

A partir das 12:00 (13h) começaram as trovoadas mas no interior e depois a partir das 14h45 quando as células atravessaram o vale do Tejo para Norte e NNW.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Set 2020 às 15:31)

No meu recém instalado sensor de chuva Netatmo, Feijó: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Caiu sobretudo entre as 8h e 9h.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Set 2020 às 15:33)

Está bastante interessante a Sul de Coimbra. Vamos lá ver se chega cá.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2020 às 15:38)

DaniFR disse:


> Está bastante interessante a Sul de Coimbra. Vamos lá ver se chega cá.


Também já me apercebi disso, céu cada vez mais escuro para SW
PS: Grande trovão que se ouviu agora!


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2020 às 15:44)

Mais um trovão, embora não tão forte como o anterior


----------



## aoc36 (17 Set 2020 às 16:10)

Ecos roxos pela Fig da foz


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2020 às 16:14)

aoc36 disse:


> Ecos roxos pela Fig da foz


Falei com a minha mãe há alguns minutos e ela disse-me que embora estivesse a chover, não era nada do outro mundo


----------



## aoc36 (17 Set 2020 às 16:15)

N_Fig disse:


> Falei com a minha mãe há alguns minutos e ela disse-me que embora estivesse a chover, não era nada do outro mundo


O meu irmão disse que estava a chover bastante, mas nada por aí além tb


----------



## aoc36 (17 Set 2020 às 16:22)

O meu irmão acabou de reportar lençóis de agua na zona de Tavarede e tampas de esgoto a saltar. Afinal está a chover bem ou a maré está alta


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2020 às 16:26)

aoc36 disse:


> O meu irmão acabou de reportar lençóis de agua na zona de Tavarede e tampas de esgoto a saltar. Afinal está a chover bem ou a maré está alta


Na zona de Tavarede duvido que seja da maré, pelo menos na minha rua basta chover um bocadito mais para haver lençóis de água, mas pode realmente ter havido chuva muito intensa de forma localizada (tanto no tempo como no espaço)


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2020 às 16:32)

Por Coimbra já chove


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2020 às 16:41)

Primeira chuvada acima de 10 mm com o início da temporada Atlântica.

*10,1 mm* acumulados aqui em Belas.


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2020 às 16:52)

Boa tarde!

Céu nublado com boas abertas de Sol aqui por Azambuja. Por aqui apenas caiu um breve aguaceiro por volta das 10h, não houve até ao momento mais precipitação a relatar. A animação está toda muito mais para o Interior.


----------



## efcm (17 Set 2020 às 17:00)

jamestorm disse:


> Cascais com 22mm?? Isso está correcto? Valor registado numa Netatmo.


De manhã choveu bastante é provável que esteja certo


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2020 às 17:07)

Se ainda cheguei a ter alguma ansiedade pela chuva, parece que já a perdi, pelo menos por hoje, até porque o céu muito nublado, já deu lugar ao sol.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2020 às 17:07)

Já parou, nunca me pareceu chover com muita intensidade


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2020 às 17:37)

A verdadeira força desta linha revela -se agora no interior e no Norte.
Pela região de Lisboa e Oeste vão entrar restos de velhas células com virga apenas. Só ao anoitecer se espera a chegada de novas células. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Set 2020 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, o céu abriu gradualmente e ficou pouco nublado. A tarde acabou por ser agradável e a temperatura ainda subiu bem.

Hoje o dia arrancou com céu pouco nublado e uma extensa bigorna com belos mammatus no horizonte a W, a fazer antever tempo agreste  No entanto, a chuva que trouxe foi um pouco aquém do esperado, mas pronto, já se sabe que são situações normais neste tipo de eventos  Aguaceiros fracos a moderados apenas durante o meio da manhã, rendendo *2,4 mm*. 
A partir do inicio da tarde, o céu abriu gradualmente e a tarde tem sido soalheira e agradável, com brisa de S/SW. Ao longe vai-se apreciando as belas bigornas que desfilam por terras alentejanas  Agora no final da tarde, tem-se sentindo uma sensação de frescura.
Amanhã estarão reunidas todas as condições para termos uma boa rega   Até lá, pode ser que ainda apareçam algumas células lá mais para o inicio da noite 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *17,0ºC *
Máxima: *29,2ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *24,9ºC *
Acumulado (até agora): *2,4 mm*

T. Atual: *21,3ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2020 às 18:06)

Epá, afinal parece que choveu mesmo muito na Figueira, 27 mm entre as 4 e as 5, e apenas 0,5 mm em Coimbra, estivesse eu na Figueira e ainda era ao contrário...


----------



## Tufao André (17 Set 2020 às 18:11)

Por aqui tarde tranquila de sol, poucas nuvens e algum vento fresco de SW!
Vai-se vendo grandes torres no quadrante leste, resultantes da forte instabilidade no Alentejo, e aproximam-se de sul restos de células em dissipação. Pode ser que mais para a noite volte a instabilidade...
O dia de amanhã promete ser mais activo!

Pelas estações à volta, diria que hoje o acumulado da manhã rendeu entre 10 e 15 mm, o que não está mau para começar


----------



## windchill (17 Set 2020 às 18:40)

As células convectivas que transitam de Sul para Norte no Alentejo, perfeitamente visíveis aqui da Margem Sul do Tejo

2020.09.17 (18:15) • Amora, Seixal


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2020 às 19:01)

Dá vontade de dizer, que nas condições  em que estamos, um dia fantástico é um dia de chuva.



Elmamado disse:


> Alcochete passou de um dia fantástico a uma manhã com chuva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Set 2020 às 19:22)

Boa tarde fiasco autêntico por aqui, caíram umas pingas de manhã e mais nada enfim melhores dias virão.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Set 2020 às 19:50)

Bom fim de tarde,
Uma manhã diferente, soube a pouco, mas valeu pela diferença. 
Acumulado de *3.81 mm*

Tarde soalheira, com as células a enfeitar o quadrante leste.
Máxima de *24.5ºC*

Vento inicialmente fraco de SE, rodou para SW e aumentou de intensidade com o crescer do dia.

Sigo agora com 20.9ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Pisfip (17 Set 2020 às 20:22)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## srr (17 Set 2020 às 21:27)




----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2020 às 22:40)

2.4mm hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Set 2020 às 22:43)

Não consegui relatar o tempo devido a problemas pessoais, mas o que posso dizer é que por aqui os valores que tive até estiveram perto do previsto. Choveu bastante durante uma hora, acumulando 7,8 mm - a última vez que tinha chovido bem por aqui foi no dia 15 de maio, dia em que tive um acumulado de 18 mm por aqui. Entretanto a chuva parou às 9:30 e o céu limpou a partir das onze/meio-dia, tendo a tarde sido bastante soalheira e já com um cheirinho a outono. Ao final do dia foram também visíveis grandes cúmulos a sudeste, no interior alentejano. 
Segundo os modelos, o dia de amanhã parece ser bem mais promissor, com trovoada e valores bem interessantes de precipitação prevista - poria sem dúvida o mês na média mensal. Veremos o que acontece!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,6ºC
Mín: 17,3ºC
Prec: 7,8 mm

Agora estão 18,3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 23:35)

Quem quiser acompanhar a festa ao largo da costa:
https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/santa-cruz/
Por Carnaxide caiu um aguaceiro moderado há coisa de 10 minutos. A próxima madrugada e manhã parecem prometer.


----------



## fhff (17 Set 2020 às 23:56)

Voltou a chuva. Moderada, por agora.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2020 às 00:06)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 20ºC, vento fraco SSW.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Set 2020 às 00:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quem quiser acompanhar a festa ao largo da costa:
> https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/santa-cruz/
> Por Carnaxide caiu um aguaceiro moderado há coisa de 10 minutos. A próxima madrugada e manhã parecem prometer.



Obrigado pela partilha, excelente a cadencia de clarões


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2020 às 00:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quem quiser acompanhar a festa ao largo da costa:
> https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/santa-cruz/
> Por Carnaxide caiu um aguaceiro moderado há coisa de 10 minutos. A próxima madrugada e manhã parecem prometer.



o melhor print screen que consegui lol


----------



## Tufao André (18 Set 2020 às 01:13)

Nada de especial a relatar, apenas que pelas 23h30 caiu um aguaceiro fraco com pingas grossas que apenas molhou o chão e rapidamente desapareceu!

Com a aproximação do núcleo da depressão, nota-se um gradual aumento da intensidade do vento vindo de SE. Vento que é algo fresco e desagradável, *19ºC* actuais.
Parece que estão a chegar as melhores células de instabilidade, veremos o que acontece amanhã...


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2020 às 01:46)

Estou em S. matinho do Porto e ouviram-se agora os primeiros trovões, mas ainda bastante longínquos.. Os cães aqui dos vizinhos tb parecem ter ouvido, reagiram logo com latido.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 02:23)

O núcleo do centro depressionário apresenta um pequeno anel quase fechado.
Ainda não aparece nas imagens de radar, mas nas imagens de satélite tem uma trajectória que o deve levar a passar sobre ou próximo da região de Lisboa:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 02:30)

Vejo relâmpagos difusos a S/SO.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Set 2020 às 06:09)

Grande trovão há poucos minutos. Foi capaz de me acordar


----------



## srr (18 Set 2020 às 08:25)

Bom dia,

Abrantes - Nuvens a vir de Lisboa e já temos uns pingos dispersos.


----------



## Tyna (18 Set 2020 às 08:35)

Bom dia, pelo Livramento (mafra)uma noite de vento, e uma manhã molhada, aguaceiros mais fortes,  de vez enquando normalmente moderados , de resto chuva miudinha .


----------



## fhff (18 Set 2020 às 09:15)

Chuva constante desde as 6H30. Já acumulei 7 mm.
A minha Netatmo decidiu fazer greve....
PS: agora chove forte e trovoada perto. O litoral a ser brindado com bastante chuva.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Set 2020 às 09:17)

Bom dia! 

Desde as 6h que ouço chover moderado, por vezes forte, altura em que também fui acordado por um forte trovão!!

Neste momento, a chuva ficou mais intensa e persistente e já ouvi trovoada ao longe que está em Cascais. 
Vento moderado de SE e 19°C


----------



## fhff (18 Set 2020 às 09:21)

Agora chove torrencialmente.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Manhã amena de céu encoberto aqui por Azambuja. Quando acordei notava-se que tinha chovido qualquer coisa, mas não voltou a chover e o molhado acabou por secar... 

Será que hoje teremos mais sorte que ontem?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Set 2020 às 09:31)

Bom dia pessoal,

 Por Azeitão um trovão durante a madrugada e pouca chuva, (1.7mm) , por Sesimbra (Azoia) mais chuva ( 3.5mm) , mas é o vento que reina, anda tudo pelo ar com rajadas acima dos 50km,h constantes, vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva!  Como tenho azar ao "amor" , pode ser que tenha sorte na "lotaria" 







 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15CASAI3


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 09:34)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã amena de céu encoberto aqui por Azambuja. Quando acordei notava-se que tinha chovido qualquer coisa, mas não voltou a chover e o molhado acabou por secar...
> 
> Será que hoje teremos mais sorte que ontem?



Pouco depois do meu ultimo post e cá está a primeira chuva um pouco mais consistente deste evento por aqui! 

Para já sem sinal de trovoada até ao momento.


----------



## Tyna (18 Set 2020 às 09:37)

Já está a trovejar


----------



## fhff (18 Set 2020 às 09:50)

Choveu torrencialmente nos últimos 15 minutos.  Há volta, já temos acumulados de 20-30 mm
No Mucifal, uma estação chegou aos 40mm...


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2020 às 09:52)

Depois de uma noite de trovoada e chuva abundante na Ericeira (só ouvi mas não fui ver), agora continua a chover a cântaros, trovoada e relâmpagos a estalar e a rasgar o céu cinza quase antracite.


----------



## marcoguarda (18 Set 2020 às 10:15)

Impressionantes rajadas aqui na Burinhosa, começam a cair uns pingos grossos mas muito dispersos ainda. O céu a sul encontra-se muito escuro!


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 10:36)

Roncos em Peniche há já talvez uma hora. Estão bastante fortes agora, mas ainda estão longe.
Venta bastante com algumas rajadas fortes. Chove moderado agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2020 às 10:41)

Diversas ocorrências na página da prociv devido a inundações no distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## Tyna (18 Set 2020 às 10:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Diversas ocorrências na página da prociv devido a inundações no distrito de Lisboa.


Ainda não começou a época de chuvas a sério e com uma chuvada, é isto... vai ser lindo...


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

Ontem, algumas gotas (0,4mm para 3 pequenos chuveiros)
Hoje, vento sustentado (SE) 19°, algumas gotas (0,4mm), em suma, nada a avisar.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 10:58)

Chove moderadamente aqui pela Azambuja, belo cheiro a terra molhada! 

O vento também tem se feito sentir com um pouco mais intensidade na ultima hora.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2020 às 11:20)

por aqui começa a chover


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 11:23)

Bom dia,
Para já assinala-se o vento que sopra forte e constante pela Batalha.
Vai chovendo. Uns tímidos 20graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2020 às 11:34)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou cinzenta, mas tem se agravado o estado do tempo, neste momento o vento sopra de forma moderada, e o escuro vem, em aproximação, tem caído uns pingos grossos de forma esporádica.
A trovoada começa já a fazer-se ouvir.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2020 às 11:40)

2.4mm so, já parou a chuva


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 11:51)

Agora, Trovoada 
Pela movimentação das nuvens percebe-se que vem ter connosco ao litoral vinda da serra. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (18 Set 2020 às 11:53)

Manhã incrível de chuva, em forma de aguaceiros por vezes muito fortes e trovoada longínqua!!
Poucas pausas entre os aguaceiros e só agora acalmou mais, com alguns raios de sol a aparecer 
Vento de SE com rajadas fortes a acompanhar!
Muitos lençóis de água e pequenas inundações visíveis nas zonas mais baixas como habitualmente...

P.S.: O núcleo da depressão parece dirigir-se aqui para o distrito de Lisboa, pelo que muito mais chuva deve continuar a cair!


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 12:01)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Set 2020 às 12:05)

Tantos Op numa queda de árvore em Palmela, esperemos que não tenha acontecido nada de grave!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2020 às 12:25)

WOW


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 12:38)

Não sei bem a veracidade disso, mas fui ver as imagens de radar, apenas pelas 10:10h (9 UTC) há assinaturas no radar potencialmente compatíveis com um tornado na localização onde isso supostamente foi gravado, ainda assim não parece nada de muito intenso...  Ainda com dúvidas quanto à veracidade do vídeo, mas é possível.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Set 2020 às 12:40)

Este foi o panorama de ontem vista pelas cumeadas da estrada militar de Ribas, entre o Cabeço de Montachique e a central de distribuição eléctrica de Fanhões, e feito isto a pé.
Ainda estava algum calor, mas húmido e a ameaça de aguaceiros com eventual trovoava não me deixou muito tranquilo apesar de ter as linhas de alta tensão por cima.


----------



## fhff (18 Set 2020 às 12:49)

Quase 30 mm acumulados. A maior parte pelas 10H00.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 12:53)

joralentejano disse:


> WOW





SpiderVV disse:


> Não sei bem a veracidade disso, mas fui ver as imagens de radar, apenas pelas 10:10h (9 UTC) há assinaturas no radar potencialmente compatíveis com um tornado na localização onde isso supostamente foi gravado, ainda assim não parece nada de muito intenso...  Ainda com dúvidas quanto à veracidade do vídeo, mas é possível.


O autor do vídeo diz que foi gravado às 10h19. E temos esta ocorrência no site Proteção Civil, mas mesmo assim o vídeo não me parece verídico...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2020 às 12:58)

Posso confirmar que o vídeo foi gravado no local que é indicado na descrição do mesmo. Agora se foi gravado hoje, não sei, mas a mim parece-me credível.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 12:59)

Ok, é compatível com a imagem de radar então. Belo bicho.


----------



## João P Sousa (18 Set 2020 às 13:00)

Boa tarde, 

Durante cerca de 30min caíram 24mm de agua na zona de Alenquer/Ribafria.

Vai para Norte.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2020 às 13:04)

chuva forte!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 13:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Posso confirmar que o vídeo foi gravado no local que é indicado na descrição do mesmo. Agora se foi gravado hoje, não sei, mas a mim parece-me credível.


Mais registos ajudariam a confirmar. Espero que os nossos amigos do IPMA nos ajudem 
De qualquer forma, seja de hoje ou não, são imagens bastante inéditas na paisagem portuguesa. Belas  e assustadoras


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 13:18)

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...-tornado-deixa-rasto-de-destruicao-em-palmela


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2020 às 13:23)

Impressionante a carga que caiu aqui em Alenquer ainda ha pouco!!!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2020 às 13:25)

29mm na Netatmo aqui ao lado, incrível!!!  foi tudo muito rápido.  ruas alagadas...


----------



## RStorm (18 Set 2020 às 13:49)

Boa Tarde 

Primeiro dia oficial de Outono 

Céu geralmente nublado e vento moderado de SW com rajadas. Contabilizo até agora, duas belas chuvadas durante a manhã que renderam o actual acumulado de *3 mm*. De resto, a maior parte tem sido aguaceiros fracos na horizontal, o que faz com que a estação nem sempre acuse  
Em termos de trovoada, apenas vi dois clarões a SW quando saí de casa pelas 5h30 da manhã. 

A má noticia é que, segundo alguns relatos, parece que houve um tornado ali na zona das Lagameças/Poceirão  Não me apercebi de qualquer movimentação estranha nos arredores e espero que não tenho causado estragos. 

T. Atual: *20,7ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: SW / 10,3 Km/h


----------



## João P Sousa (18 Set 2020 às 13:53)

jamestorm disse:


> 29mm na Netatmo aqui ao lado, incrível!!!  foi tudo muito rápido.  ruas alagadas...



Pode ter sido a minha que está no Mato/Ribafria  

Acumulado de hoje vai em 35.8mm


----------



## Tufao André (18 Set 2020 às 14:00)

Após acalmia, volta a chuva, mas mais fraca. Céu muito cinzento.
Aumento considerável da intensidade do vento, com algumas rajadas a rondar os 70 km/h de S/SE!! 
21°C apenas


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2020 às 14:20)

Já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que deram para lavar os telhados e as caleiras, o vento moderado continua a soprar.


----------



## remember (18 Set 2020 às 14:20)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, bom vídeo
> 
> Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria a chuva terá ficado bastante aquém do esperado, caíu entre as 9h e as 10h sensivelmente, menos certamente do que os *4,3 mm* da estação de confiança em Santa Iria.
> Parque de Santa Iria tem o pluviómetro entupido, como se pode concluir pelo pingo a pingo desde as 9H30 até...agora.
> ...


Boas, 

De certeza que está entupido, ontem já tinha havido diferença, hoje ainda mais...

Faltou a luz, a estação deixou de reportar para o WU é porque o PC foi a baixo

Hoje bem mais composto... Com algumas rajadas de SE/ESE/E valentes segundo o registo da plataforma netatmo.









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 14:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Posso confirmar que o vídeo foi gravado no local que é indicado na descrição do mesmo. Agora se foi gravado hoje, não sei, mas a mim parece-me credível.





SpiderVV disse:


> Ok, é compatível com a imagem de radar então. Belo bicho.





João Pedro disse:


> Mais registos ajudariam a confirmar. Espero que os nossos amigos do IPMA nos ajudem
> De qualquer forma, seja de hoje ou não, são imagens bastante inéditas na paisagem portuguesa. Belas  e assustadoras





SpiderVV disse:


> https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...-tornado-deixa-rasto-de-destruicao-em-palmela



Vídeo descarregável aqui: https://www.bombeiros.pt/noticias/tornado-ou-furacao-em-palmela-com-video.html/ ( "furacão" ...  )

Na página do Facebook há várias fotos e mais informações:  A Voz das LAGAMEÇAS

"Zona do Lau e Areias Gordas".

O vídeo original está na página do Café Esperança.

Hora do vídeo 10:19, com trajecto anterior de "vários quilómetros".


----------



## srr (18 Set 2020 às 14:50)

Abrantes,

Formou se uma fina linha de instabilidade que progride de sul para norte.

Já se ouve trovoada, deve passar por Abrantes, brevemente.

Hoje está muito mais abafado e com nuvens mais esbranquiçadas.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2020 às 14:55)

Impressionante o que caiu por aqui, em pouco tempo. mais de 30 mm...


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2020 às 14:57)

Sim eu estou a seguir a tua, entao!  Estou em Olhalvo, quase vizinhos! 



João P Sousa disse:


> Pode ter sido a minha que está no Mato/Ribafria
> 
> Acumulado de hoje vai em 35.8mm


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 15:05)

Rajadas notáveis nesta estação perto do parque de campismo da Gambia, entre Setúbal e Marateca, junto ao estuário do Sado:

*108,7 Km/h* à 13:24, e várias outras acima dos 80 Km/h.
Apenas uma na ordem dos 80 Km/h poderá estar relacionada com a passagem perto do tornado.

EDIT: correcção, a hora do registo vídeo do tornado é 10:19, logo não será aquela rajada correlacionada. Há outra de 92,9 Km/h às 10:24.

A hora da estação tem de ser confirmada, se é hora de verão ou se foi mantida a hora de inverno.


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 15:14)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Set 2020 às 15:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tantos Op numa queda de árvore em Palmela, esperemos que não tenha acontecido nada de grave!



Tinha feito referência a esta ocorrência logo de manhã, pelo número de operacionais , agora com o vídeo que o @joralentejano e a comunicado do IPMA está explicada a situação  Felizmente ninguém se magoou! 

*Informação especial 
Comunicado válido entre 2020-09-18 13:54:00 e 2020-09-20 23:59:00 
Assunto: Trovoada, precipitação e vento forte após período seco (atualização de 18 de setembro 2020) 

Contudo, é de referir que durante a manhã desta 6ªfeira foram observadas pela rede de radares meteorológicos, em diversas zonas do continente (entre essas Beja e Palmela, em que foram reportados impactos em estruturas e árvores relacionadas com vento forte), células convectivas apresentando um grau moderado de organização. Foi observada a presença de rotação organizada e duradoura, a níveis médios e baixos, sugestiva da presença de mesociclone, o que é típico de super-células.

Neste contexto, em que as condições de wind shear na camada baixa não eram muito favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados fortes, é ainda assim possível a ocorrência de fenómenos do tipo tornado. Outro tipo de fenómenos de vento forte, podem, entretanto, estar associadas a este tipo de perturbações atmosféricas. Só uma análise mais detalhada das situações (visita aos locais ou interpretação de elementos documentais fidedignos, conforme documentado em filme já disponível para o caso de Palmela) irá permitir uma classificação inequívoca do tipo de fenómeno.*

  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 15:43)

Toby disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/



Apenas em tom de desabafo... Deu-me a ideia que a banalização que se faz nestes eventos pela comunicação social antes de acontecerem em nada contribuem para o conhecimento e preparação em prol da população, haja ou não algum fenómeno extremo que daí advenha. 
E embora ainda ser excecional a ocorrência de eventos tropicais nas nossas latitudes eles cá têm aparecido nos últimos anos e deveriam traduzir-se numa oportunidade de debate e conhecimento para a nossa sociedade. 

Sigo com 23 graus, Aguaceiros  e com menos vento do que no pedido da manhã.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Set 2020 às 15:53)

Alguém a reportar da Figueira? Como é que está a situação?


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 15:54)

Nem estava a dar por isso mas olhei agora para a rua e as árvores estão num baile como é raro vê-las! 
Estão altas, não foram podadas, e ainda estão cheias de folhas... Abanam como tudo.

As rajadas de vento aumentaram muito na última hora!


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 16:05)

E o vento continua a aumentar! Impressionante como mudou de repente.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 16:08)

Ouviu-se trovoada há uns minutos
Perspetiva para Sul:


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 16:11)

Grandes rajadas de vento agora! Vejo algumas coisas a voar, incluindo um toldo do andar de baixo, e começou a chover


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 16:16)

E agora chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 16:17)

Boas!

Desde o meu ultimo post tem havido aqui na Azambuja vários aguaceiros, sendo alguns fortes. 

Por agora cai novo aguaceiro acompanhado de vento por vezes forte. Está um belo temporal, já tinha saudades!


----------



## Edward (18 Set 2020 às 16:22)

Impressionante a força do vento que por aqui se faz sentir desde há cerca de uma hora!


----------



## NFCDS (18 Set 2020 às 16:25)

Não sei se têm conhecimento: https://www.jn.pt/local/videos/vide...tingiu-palmela-esta-sexta-feira-12737057.html


----------



## Jopiro (18 Set 2020 às 16:27)

Lisboa Norte com tarde de aguaceiros moderados e intervalos de sol. A manhã foi de bastante chuva, vento e relâmpagos ao longe.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 16:28)

Já acalmou, chuva fraca a moderada e pouco vento agora


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 16:28)

Bem, isto em Peniche não está famoso MESMO!!!


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 16:36)

Candy disse:


> Bem, isto em Peniche não está famoso MESMO!!!



Deverá ser o centro da depressão a (ou prestes a) atingir essa zona


----------



## Aine (18 Set 2020 às 16:37)

Por Cascais depois do sol, está a escurecer novamente...

Já chove!!!


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2020 às 16:38)

a norte


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 16:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Grandes rajadas de vento agora! Vejo algumas coisas a voar, incluindo um toldo do andar de baixo, e começou a chover





NFCDS disse:


> Não sei se têm conhecimento: https://www.jn.pt/local/videos/vide...tingiu-palmela-esta-sexta-feira-12737057.html



Sim, há mensagens anteriores que já o referiram. Na página facebook do Café Esperança e na da A Voz das Lagameças há fotos e mais informação também. Notícias nos jornais da SIC, etc



Candy disse:


> Bem, isto em Peniche não está famoso MESMO!!!




'Gancho' em formação no centro da depressão, deslocamento para NE ou NNE, entrará na Figueira ou Aveiro. Peniche estará a senti-lo também, mas sem precipitação:


----------



## AndréGM22 (18 Set 2020 às 16:48)

Sorte o período de chuva não ter coincidido com a maré cheia, senão tinha dado asneira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 16:51)

Aspecto quase 'tropical' desta depressão.

Imagem do satélite Aqua às 14:07 utc


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 16:53)

E pronto é isto... Peniche! 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3287446034709983&id=100003338575648


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 17:01)

Candy disse:


> Bem, isto em Peniche não está famoso MESMO!!!



Nesta estação, Lourinhã, vento médio superior a 60 Km/h, rajadas de 80 Km/h pelo menos, mas tenho algumas dúvidas sobre o registo.

Peniche está no entanto mais perto do centro da depressão, os efeitos devem estar a ser mais violentos.


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 17:03)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, há mensagens anteriores que já o referiram. Na página facebook do Café Esperança e na da A Voz das Lagameças há fotos e mais informação também. Notícias nos jornais da SIC, etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmo o sem precipitação. Agora!Problema choveu que deu Deus, está maré cheia e as sarjetas... pois, nem comento as sarjetas!

Há árvores caídas. Há galhos de árvores por todo o lado... Está feio no centro da cidade!
A água na marina está altíssima quase rente à marina. Um molhe/pontão (como queiram) construido há poucos meses está literalmente debaixo de água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2020 às 17:05)

Caiu uns bons aguaceiros moderados por volta das 16 horas, as valetas á saída de Torres Novas, estão completamente entupidas com folhas secas e ervas, e a água salta para a estrada, formando enormes lençóis de água, todo o cuidado é pouca, na circulação automóvel.
Agora já parou de chover, mas o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 17:11)

Continua o enrolamento das bandas de precipitação, isto denuncia ventos fortes:


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 17:17)

Candy disse:


> Confirmo o sem precipitação. Agora!Problema choveu que deu Deus, está maré cheia e as sarjetas... pois, nem comento as sarjetas!
> 
> Há árvores caídas. Há galhos de árvores por todo o lado... Está feio no centro da cidade!
> A água na marina está altíssima quase rente à marina. Um molhe/pontão (como queiram) construido há poucos meses está literalmente debaixo de água.



A direcção do movimento está a mudar, agora para ENE, Peniche pode apanhar aquele gancho de precipitação junto ao centro da depressão.
Vai entrar entre Peniche e Figueira:


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2020 às 17:19)

Está um vento bastante forte aqui na Ericeira. E as rajadas ...!? Upa upa, qual Miami, bem tropical. Mas aqui já não chove há umas horas. Do lado de terra uns breves laivos de céu azul mas em cima do mar céu cinzento escuro.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (18 Set 2020 às 17:21)

A que horas se poderá espera o landfall?


----------



## meteo (18 Set 2020 às 17:23)

Câmara na praia de Peniche. https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/

Que vendaval!


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 17:24)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> A que horas se poderá espera o landfall?



Menos de duas horas, mas não se pode chamar mesmo de "landfall", não há exactamente um centro de ciclone tropical (pelo menos não há informação oficial de tal).


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 17:25)




----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 17:25)

meteo disse:


> Câmara na praia de Peniche. https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/
> 
> Que vendaval!


Naaaaaa... é impressão vossa!


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 17:26)

StormRic disse:


> Menos de duas horas, mas não se pode chamar mesmo de "landfall", não há exactamente um centro de ciclone tropical (pelo menos não há informação oficial de tal).


E boas notícias aqui pra Je, não tens? 

Bolas que aqui é o tudo ou nada! Cum catano!!!


----------



## marcoguarda (18 Set 2020 às 17:28)

Muito vento, mesmo muito vento aqui na Burinhosa, acompanhado de alguma chuva! Que rico tempo! Pena estar a trabalhar, mas já não me posso queixar de ter janela para ver o espetáculo


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 17:29)




----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 17:32)

meteo disse:


> Câmara na praia de Peniche. https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/
> 
> Que vendaval!



 boa ideia!

A beleza do mar em Santa Rita e Porto Novo (Santa Cruz/Vimeiro)

Agora mesmo:


----------



## Tufao André (18 Set 2020 às 17:32)

Mais alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes esta tarde, acompanhados de rajadas muito fortes de vento! O prédio ao lado do meu tinha um toldo no último andar e ficou totalmente destruído, tal a intensidade das rajadas... 

A temperatura não passa dos 21ºC, céu muito escuro!


----------



## meko60 (18 Set 2020 às 17:33)

Boa tarde.
Têm caído uns bons aguaceiros, vento moderado a forte.Acumulado de 10mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 17:34)

StormRic disse:


> Menos de duas horas, mas não se pode chamar mesmo de "landfall", não há exactamente um centro de ciclone tropical (pelo menos não há informação oficial de tal).


Agora sim, oficialmente.


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 17:34)

Para quem não faz ideia do que é a Berlenga no inverno...
Uma pequena amostra. De hoje pois está claro!


----------



## meko60 (18 Set 2020 às 17:37)

Os distritos de Leiria e Coimbra com aviso laranja para precipitação,trovoada e vento, até ás 21:00h de hoje.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2020 às 17:38)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Está um vento bastante forte aqui na Ericeira. E as rajadas ...!? Upa upa, qual Miami, bem tropical. Mas aqui já não chove há umas horas. Do lado de terra uns breves laivos de céu azul mas em cima do mar céu cinzento escuro.



chuva muito forte


----------



## marcoguarda (18 Set 2020 às 17:40)

Beeeem vocês não estão bem a ver o que acabou de acontecer!! A porta do escritório acabou de se abrir com o vento e entrou montes de areia aqui dentro! E estou a 7km da praia. Tenho o escritório todo sujo de areia


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 17:44)




----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 17:47)

Para quem não faz ideia do que é a Berlenga no inverno...
Uma pequena amostra. De hoje pois está claro!




StormRic disse:


> boa ideia!
> 
> A beleza do mar em Santa Rita e Porto Novo (Santa Cruz/Vimeiro)
> 
> Agora mesmo:



Vejam a camera dos Supertubos também!

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/peniche-supertubos/


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 17:47)

Peniche, pois!


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 17:48)

SpiderVV disse:


>



 Aqui em Peniche é isto! Ou não temos nada ou deixa-nos com os nervos em franja!


----------



## Mix7 (18 Set 2020 às 17:48)

Visíveis muitas correntes ascendentes na célula que acabou passar por Ferreira do Zêzere. Incrível o vento na passagem da célula. Segue pra norte/noroeste..


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 17:52)

Na Nazaré está a ser épico!!


----------



## hurricane (18 Set 2020 às 17:57)

Facam videos! E eu na Bélgica com uma pasmaceira meteorologica.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 18:02)

DaniFR disse:


> Alguém a reportar da Figueira? Como é que está a situação?


Já falei com os meus pais hoje e não falaram de nada do outro mundo em termos de chuva, e daí eles disseram o mesmo ontem e tinha chovido bastante
Entretanto vai chovendo de forma consistente embora sem grandes dilúvios, já se formaram vários lençóis de água aqui na rua...


----------



## Sunset (18 Set 2020 às 18:05)

Célula a entrar em gancho pela Nazaré.

Frente forte entre Alcochete e Coruche

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 18:09)

Quem tem *MEO* indo ao *MENU* e andando com o cursor para a direita, clique em *APPS*
Tem a* APP *do* MEO BEACHCAM. *

É só clicar, descer o cursor para a zona do país que querem ver. Andar com o cursor para a direita para escolher a praia... 
Tem um monte de praias. Por vezes não carrega logo a cam mas são "fitas" da aplicação. Basta ter paciência. Por vezes basta ir a outra praia e depois voltar à que não dava que já tem a cam disponível. Depois de escolhida a praia clicar no OK e fica em ecrã total no televisor.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (18 Set 2020 às 18:09)

Chove com intensidade por Coimbra, com vento forte á mistura. Já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 18:11)

@hurricane


----------



## fhff (18 Set 2020 às 18:19)

Pelo litoral sintrense


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 18:20)

QUando eu há pouco disse que o mar estava ao nível da marina de Peniche e que um pontão estava de baixo de água...
Pois o mar entrou dentro da lota!


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 18:35)

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR3
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA89


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 18:39)

Landfall a norte da Nazaré?


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 18:43)

E de repente o pandemónio acalma! O céu clareia! Na Nazaré! Estaremos a sentir a acalmia das proximidades do Núcleo. 
Imagem de há minutos


----------



## hurricane (18 Set 2020 às 18:45)

A minha família na zona perto de Porto de Mós diz que nao é nada de mais. É capaz de ser mais junto a costa.


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 18:48)

Afinal não. Condições degradaram-se de novo! 
Vento fortíssimo com muita chuva!


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 18:54)

hurricane disse:


> A minha família na zona perto de Porto de Mós diz que nao é nada de mais. É capaz de ser mais junto a costa.



sim, não o suficiente para chicotear um gato, excepto na costa (ver as ligações acima dos 82km/h em São Martinho do Porto)


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 18:55)

Alpha, tempestade sub-tropical nasceu:


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 19:14)

Bem neste momento olho pela janela e...
O céu está roxo e as árvores (verdes) estão amarelas!!!


----------



## Thomar (18 Set 2020 às 19:20)

Candy disse:


> Bem neste momento olho pela janela e...
> *O céu está roxo e as árvores (verdes) estão amarelas*!!!



Desculpa a provocação, mas....


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 19:22)

Landfall em Vieira de Leiria:


----------



## cepp1 (18 Set 2020 às 19:23)

hurricane disse:


> A minha família na zona perto de Porto de Mós diz que nao é nada de mais. É capaz de ser mais junto a costa.


eles devem viver dentro das grutas de mira de aire eu moro junto a porto de mós e isto está mal hoje


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 19:24)

Thomar disse:


> Desculpa a provocação, mas....



Bem queria mas o tlm anda pifado! Assim que ligo a camera desliga por completo.
Tenho de arranjar paciência para ir buscar outro à loja :P


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 19:27)

Nascimento da 'Alpha', pelo radar de Arouca (24 horas), FHD 1080


(tem continuação, obviamente)


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 19:29)

Só digo: medonho! 
A quem pensar deslocar se  pela estrada Atlântica pode voltar atrás pinheiros a cortarem o acesso caídos


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2020 às 19:31)

Olá Alpha!  No espaço de 2 anos é mais uma a ficar para a história, dá que pensar.

Muito vento e chuva por Leiria.* 25mm *numa estação netatmo dos arredores da cidade.

Para recordar...


----------



## hurricane (18 Set 2020 às 19:37)

Agora sim disseram que está a chover de forma medonha. Mas que o vento nunca foi muito forte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2020 às 19:42)

Aqui agora está um belíssimo pôr-do-sol


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 19:43)

Monte Real 88.9 km/h
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/monte-real/08540.html

A minha casa
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 19:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Olá Alpha!  No espaço de 2 anos é mais uma a ficar para a história, dá que pensar.
> 
> Muito vento e chuva por Leiria.* 25mm *numa estação netatmo dos arredores da cidade.
> 
> Para recordar...



Aviso #1 do NHC


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 19:46)

A caminho do único local seguro: casa! Porque fui travado pelas autoridades em São Pedro de Moel. 
Estas zonas de pinhais velhos e as zonas destruídas pelos incêndios a sofrer fortemente. 
Notável a precipitação, estes solos há muito que não viam tanta mas tanta água! 
Cortes de energia.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2020 às 19:52)

a estação do IPMA de São Pedro de Moel com *vento médio de 71.6km/h*


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 19:53)

Várias ocorrências de tempo adverso no distrito de Leiria, imensas quedas de árvore, inundações e cortes de energia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2020 às 19:53)

david 6 disse:


> a estação do IPMA de São Pedro de Moel com *vento médio de 71.6km/h*


----------



## RStorm (18 Set 2020 às 19:53)

Boa Tarde

Bem, que tarde! Vendaval intenso com grandes rajadas  Devido à ocorrência das marés-vivas, o rio Tejo galgou para a baixa da cidade e também houve algumas árvores que não cederam à ação do vento, inclusive uma de média porte caiu em cima de um carro 
Tirando isso, o céu apresentou-se nublado e com abertas, encobrindo novamente no final da tarde e trazendo mais alguns aguaceiros, que fez subir o acumulado para *4,5 mm*. Após a passagem dessas células, o vento acalmou bastante e surgiram de novo algumas abertas. 

Parece que já é oficial, a depressão passou a ciclone subtropical, o Alpha   Pela segunda vez na história do nosso país! Só peço que não faça mais estragos por aí fora  

Mínima: *16,7ºC *
Máxima: *22,6ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *4,5 mm *

T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: SW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## cepp1 (18 Set 2020 às 19:55)

Isto ainda pode piorar mais? 
A luz já foi abaixo uma vez na Batalha


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 19:56)

Algumas estradas inundadas , não me lembro de ver isto alguma vez aqui. 
Gostaria de partilhar alguns vídeos que fiz mas não é de todo fácil.


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 19:58)

Pinhais a serem inundados em Pataias. Talvez a Lagoa já esteja a transbordar


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 19:59)

A ondulação na Nazaré debaixo de chuva e vento torrencial.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 20:10)

De chegada à Figueira, desde os últimos 10 km que vou apanhando chuva mais ou menos forte


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 20:17)

cepp1 disse:


> Isto ainda pode piorar mais?
> A luz já foi abaixo uma vez na Batalha



Ainda falta passar bastante, o vento vai rodar gradualmente para o quadrante norte.
Com a continuação e viragem do vento algumas estruturas da rede eléctrica podem cair.

Três horas de Alpha:


----------



## João Pedro (18 Set 2020 às 20:28)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda falta passar bastante, o vento vai rodar gradualmente para o quadrante norte.
> Com a continuação e viragem do vento algumas estruturas da rede eléctrica podem cair.
> 
> Três horas de Alpha:


Memorável... e, naturalmente, com consequências...


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 20:34)

Aviso Laranja (Trovoada/Chuva/Vento) para Leiria e Coimbra até às 22h, emitido há 45 minutos:






Alpha continuando na trajectória prevista e mantendo ainda alguma intensidade dentro dos critérios de aviso naqueles parâmetros pode originar avisos para os distritos que neste momento se mantém em Verde, nomeadamente Vila Real e Bragança.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 20:36)

São Pedro de Moel mantém vento médio acima dos 70 km/h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2020 às 20:39)

david 6 disse:


> a estação do IPMA de São Pedro de Moel com *vento médio de 71.6km/h*





Duarte Sousa disse:


>



E na hora seguinte 71,3km/h, e ainda 62,3km/h na estação de Soure.


----------



## Toby (18 Set 2020 às 20:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E na hora seguinte 71,3km/h, e ainda 62,3km/h na estação de Soure.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 20:48)

Na Análise das 18h, STS-Alpha (Sub-Tropical Storm) e as linhas de instabilidade associadas.

Note-se a formação dos dois novos centros depressionários desta depressão complexa que inclui a Alpha.
Entretanto os restos de Paulette mantém-se isolados desta depressão por uma fraca crista anticiclónica, se é que se pode chamar assim, e desloca-se rapidamente para Sul/SSE e vai passar sobre o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores esta noite.


----------



## Pisfip (18 Set 2020 às 20:55)

Estamos sem eletricidade há algum tempo. 
Bastante crítico em toda a região de Leiria. 
Zonas densamente florestadas por pinhais velhos pior.


----------



## Tonton (18 Set 2020 às 21:17)

StormRic disse:


> Na Análise das 18h, STS-Alpha (Sub-Tropical Storm) e as linhas de instabilidade associadas.
> 
> Note-se a formação dos dois novos centros depressionários desta depressão complexa que inclui a Alpha.
> Entretanto os restos de Paulette mantém-se isolados desta depressão por uma fraca crista anticiclónica, se é que se pode chamar assim, e desloca-se rapidamente para Sul/SSE e vai passar sobre o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores esta noite.



Nesta animação da circulação à superfície, notam-se bem os vários núcleos, assim como a ligação à circulação da ex-Paulette...


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 21:31)




----------



## Candy (18 Set 2020 às 21:32)

StormRic disse:


> Nesta estação, Lourinhã, vento médio superior a 60 Km/h, rajadas de 80 Km/h pelo menos, mas tenho algumas dúvidas sobre o registo.
> 
> Peniche está no entanto mais perto do centro da depressão, os efeitos devem estar a ser mais violentos.


! 
Foi com toda a certeza muito superior


----------



## jamestorm (18 Set 2020 às 21:41)

tivemos vários episódios de chuva torrencial, puxada a vento forte!! Que dia aqui no alto Concelho de Alenquer!!! 
Acumulado nos 36 mm!!!


----------



## DaniFR (18 Set 2020 às 21:46)

Foto tirada por um amigo esta tarde na Figueira da Foz


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2020 às 21:47)

Boas pessoal,

A nossa miúda aguentou-se ao ponto de ser baptizada pelo NHC. 

Chuva intensa de manhã, de tarde o vento foi rei e senhor e tempo mais descoberto.

Acumulado de *8.13 mm*.
Rajada máxima de *72.7 km/h*

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro muito fraco (nem acumulou), vento de SW moderado com rajadas, 20.9ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2020 às 21:51)

StormRic disse:


> Na Análise das 18h, STS-Alpha (Sub-Tropical Storm) e as linhas de instabilidade associadas.
> 
> Note-se a formação dos dois novos centros depressionários desta depressão complexa que inclui a Alpha.
> Entretanto os restos de Paulette mantém-se isolados desta depressão por uma fraca crista anticiclónica, se é que se pode chamar assim, e desloca-se rapidamente para Sul/SSE e vai passar sobre o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores esta noite.



O Bruno Café há pouco no Telejornal disse que a partir de amanhã as regiões norte e centro irão começar a sentir os efeitos desses centros depressionários a noroeste da Península Ibérica. O sul estará mais resguardado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2020 às 21:57)

E depois de cerca de 2 horas de aguaceiros moderados e por vezes fortes, agora já parou de chover, e o vento também, desta vez não me posso queixar, pois ter logo uma boa rega, na 1ª chuvada da temporada, é do melhor, diria que rendeu cerca de 10 a 15 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2020 às 22:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Olá Alpha!  No espaço de 2 anos é mais uma a ficar para a história, dá que pensar.
> 
> Muito vento e chuva por Leiria.* 25mm *numa estação netatmo dos arredores da cidade.
> 
> Para recordar...



Já para não falar que o landfall de ambas foi quase no mesmo sítio! 
__

Por aqui *15,5 mm* acumulados.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 22:31)

Volta a chover na Figueira 
Editado: E ouvem-se trovões!


----------



## almeida96 (18 Set 2020 às 22:36)

Por aqui o início de manhã foi animado, com bastante precipitação. Durante o resto do dia, alguns aguaceiros moderados mas breves. Destaque para o vento durante o período da tarde.
O acumulado segue nos *17 mm *(Abrunheira, a um par de quilómetros. Aqui deverá ter passado esse valor), mas a zona litoral e serrana do concelho foi bem mais afetada:

Galamares: 30,2 mm
Mucifal: 44,7 mm
Magoito: 32,7 mm
Serra: 31,5 mm

Ontem o acumulado foi de *10 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 22:36)

Alpha tem direito a um segundo Aviso do NHC:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Set 2020 às 22:50)

Mais uma vez o trabalho impediu-me de relatar o que aconteceu por aqui. O que tenho a dizer é que há muito tempo que não via uma tempestade com este calibre, provavelmente desde dezembro de 2019! Ao longo da manhã ocorreu chuva forte e por momentos com o céu a desabar, acumulando 9,7 mm. Apesar de não ter sido o que eu esperava, já que o grosso passou todo a noroeste da zona, 9,7 mm para dia 18 de setembro é muito bom! Com este acumulado, o valor mensal segue nos 17,5 mm, o que corresponde a 103% do valor mensal - desde 2014 que por aqui não se ultrapassava esta marca! 

Grande parte da chuva ocorreu durante a manhã. À tarde apenas caiu um aguaceiro por volta das cinco da tarde. O vento, esse sim, foi bem forte durante a tarde - registei uma rajada máxima de 49,7 km/h. Apenas não é a mais forte desde ano porque, no dia 19 de janeiro, registei uma rajada de 51,5 km/h. 

Em suma: 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,1ºC
Mín: 17,3ºC
Prec: 9,7 mm
Rajada máxima: 49,7 km/h S

Entretanto o vento abrandou com o afastamento do centro da tempestade e a temperatura está, neste momento, nos 19,6ºC. 
___________________________________
Como já alguns aqui falaram, a transição entre o calor/tempo de verão e este tempo chuvoso e instável foi brutal. Depois de dois dias que acumularam 18 mm e com temperaturas outonais as folhas das árvores de folha caduca já começam a ficar amareladas, em certas zonas já se nota o chão algo "ensopado", já começaram a nascer ervas verdes nos campos (embora poucas)... quem diria que há uma semana estava eu a regressar do Algarve com calor e lestada!


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2020 às 23:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais uma vez o trabalho impediu-me de relatar o que aconteceu por aqui. O que tenho a dizer é que há muito tempo que não via uma tempestade com este calibre, provavelmente desde dezembro de 2019! Ao longo da manhã ocorreu chuva forte e por momentos com o céu a desabar, acumulando 9,7 mm. Apesar de não ter sido o que eu esperava, já que o grosso passou todo a noroeste da zona, 9,7 mm para dia 18 de setembro é muito bom! Com este acumulado, o valor mensal segue nos 17,5 mm, o que corresponde a 103% do valor mensal - desde 2014 que por aqui não se ultrapassava esta marca!
> 
> Grande parte da chuva ocorreu durante a manhã. À tarde apenas caiu um aguaceiro por volta das cinco da tarde. O vento, esse sim, foi bem forte durante a tarde - registei uma rajada máxima de 49,7 km/h. Apenas não é a mais forte desde ano porque, no dia 19 de janeiro, registei uma rajada de 51,5 km/h.
> 
> ...



Choveu intensamente de manhã, mas nada a ver com aquele período de instabilidade em Maio. Nesse período houve um dia em que esteve cerca de duas horas a chover sem parar, lembro-me que foi ao final da tarde. O de hoje foi mais em regime torrencial intercalado por períodos de acalmia.

Todos os Setembros que se seguiram a esse de 2014 foram secos e quentes.
O acumulado total deve andar pelos 11 mm, mas ainda não está fechado, a ver se amanhã ainda acumula alguma coisa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Set 2020 às 23:14)

Mammatus disse:


> Choveu intensamente de manhã, mas nada a ver com aquele período de instabilidade em Maio. Nesse período houve um dia em que esteve cerca de duas horas a chover sem parar, lembro-me que foi ao final da tarde. O de hoje foi mais em regime torrencial intercalado por períodos de acalmia.
> 
> Todos os Setembros que se seguiram a esse de 2014 foram secos e quentes.
> O acumulado total deve andar pelos 11 mm, mas ainda não está fechado, a ver se amanhã ainda acumula alguma coisa.


A nível de vento acompanhado por chuva este evento foi bem pior, mas atenção que ainda falta bastante para acabar o mês!


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2020 às 23:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A nível de vento acompanhado por chuva este evento foi bem pior, mas atenção que ainda falta bastante para acabar o mês!



Bem esteve mais vento durante o período em que choveu menos, ou seja durante a tarde... mas tudo bem eu estou a falar desta zona em concreto... o evento foi bastante benigno aqui. A tempestade em Dezembro do ano passado foi muito pior.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2020 às 23:53)

6.8mm hoje


----------



## marcoacmaia (19 Set 2020 às 00:30)

25.8 mm desde o início do evento


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Set 2020 às 00:37)

O mar está um estrondo. Amanhã (hoje!) vou ver se tiro umas fotos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2020 às 00:51)

Tonton disse:


> Nesta animação da circulação à superfície, notam-se bem os vários núcleos, assim como a ligação à circulação da ex-Paulette...



A ligação é ao nível das cristas anticiclónicas a norte e a sul de ambos os sistemas. A separação entre ambas vai aumentar:






Na carta de prognóstico para amanhã às 18h, a ex-Paulette estará longe a SW dos Açores:


----------



## remember (19 Set 2020 às 01:35)

Boas, 

estação já online, faltou mesmo a luz por momentos.

O acumulado ficou-se pelos 12.5mm nada mau

Pressão a subir desde as 14:51.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Set 2020 às 01:47)

Alguém do litoral do distrito de Leiria que tenha vídeos para postar?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Set 2020 às 06:14)

É impressão minha ou a lista esgotou anormalmente cedo?


----------



## Pisfip (19 Set 2020 às 09:38)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Alguém do litoral do distrito de Leiria que tenha vídeos para postar?


Tenho sim. Mas não tenho conta no youtube nem consigo partilhar via tapatalk.


----------



## Pisfip (19 Set 2020 às 09:41)

Bom dia, 
Amanheceu com céu parcialmente nublado e foi encobrindo progressivamente. 
Atualmente já chove certinho de novo. Tempo muito húmido e abafado - 20º
Distrito de Leiria tem novo aviso amarelo para precipitação em vigor desde as 08:00 até às 15:00


----------



## Busorganist (19 Set 2020 às 10:22)

Bom dia. 

Algum delay, mas duas situações consequentes do dia de ontem. A primeira no Cais Sodré onde o rio tranbordou as margens, e o rebentamento de um cano na Praça do Chile. Os populares diziam que choveu muito na zona e o cano não aguentou, se não é consequência do mau tempo peço desculpa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2020 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã, começou cinzenta e fresca, mas ainda não choveu até ao momento, agora sim, já se sente o "cheiro" a outono na rua.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Set 2020 às 11:31)

Bom dia dia de ontem com muita chuva e muito vento dia verdadeiramente invernal, hoje o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e de vez em quando ocorre um aguaceiro fraco a moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2020 às 11:58)




----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2020 às 12:13)

Começam agora a cair os primeiros aguaceiros fracos do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2020 às 12:36)

Esta situações só mostram o quão pouco estamos preparados para tempestades mais severas. A Alpha foi fraca comparada com aquilo que aparece por este mundo fora, mas para Portugal foi significativa e não sabemos o que nos espera no futuro. No espaço de 2 anos, duas tempestades com caraterísticas tropicais chegaram até cá, portanto não restam dúvidas de que vai sendo mais frequente.


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2020 às 12:47)

Boas!

Tempo fresco e cheiro a Outono aqui por Azambuja. Manhã tem sido de céu muito nublado, algum vento e frescura atmosférica. Por agora cai um simpático aguaceiro moderado. 

Bem-vindo sejas Outono!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2020 às 13:01)

Por aqui so umas pingas ate agora, mas o vento continua a puxar bastante acho que ainda ca chega!


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2020 às 13:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta situações só mostram o quão pouco estamos preparados para tempestades mais severas. A Alpha foi fraca comparada com aquilo que aparece por este mundo fora, mas para Portugal foi significativa e não sabemos o que nos espera no futuro. No espaço de 2 anos, duas tempestades com caraterísticas tropicais chegaram até cá, portanto não restam dúvidas de que vai sendo mais frequente.


Chegarem cá restos de tempestades com características tropicais não é assim tão incomum. E o que foi incomum com a Leslie há 2 anos (a intensidade do vento que ainda produziu) não tem nada a ver com o que foi incomum nesta (que ainda mantinha a maioria das características tropicais ao entrar no nosso território). A Alpha em termos de intensidade não foi nada pior que qualquer tempestade normal de inverno, o problema é que o nosso país bastam umas horas de chuva normal desse tipo para haver zonas que inundam logo...


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Set 2020 às 14:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta situações só mostram o quão pouco estamos preparados para tempestades mais severas. A Alpha foi fraca comparada com aquilo que aparece por este mundo fora, mas para Portugal foi significativa e não sabemos o que nos espera no futuro. No espaço de 2 anos, duas tempestades com caraterísticas tropicais chegaram até cá, portanto não restam dúvidas de que vai sendo mais frequente.



No caso da frente ribeirinha de Vila Franca de Xira, o que aconteceu não foi novidade nenhuma, aliás, com uma preia-mar de 4.20 metros essa zona teria sempre agua, de qualquer forma o que potenciou um pouco mais a preia-mar de ontem foi o forte vento de Sul, que na altura nem era nada de especial. Se tivesse chovido com intensidade nessa altura, estariam reunidos os ingredientes para uma situação bem mais gravosa


----------



## DaniFR (19 Set 2020 às 14:05)

Está a chover bem em Coimbra.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Set 2020 às 14:17)

Chove bem por aqui.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Set 2020 às 14:21)

Chove fortíssimo agora.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2020 às 14:42)

Tem sido um dia de aguaceiros pela Figueira, por vezes fortes, mas agora não chove


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2020 às 16:26)

Ainda sobre o tornado de ontem na zona de Palmela:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2020 às 17:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda sobre o tornado de ontem na zona de Palmela:


Só não aconselho ver sem som porque é pena não ouvir o barulho do tornado...


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Set 2020 às 17:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda sobre o tornado de ontem na zona de Palmela:



Belo susto 

Incrível, na verdade


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2020 às 17:44)

12,2 mm na Figueira entre as 3 e as 4, 80 mm em menos de 3 dias, e estamos em setembro, é obra!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Set 2020 às 18:12)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo, por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2020 às 18:13)

Aguaceiro em Coruche


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2020 às 18:23)

Chove também na Figueira


----------



## RStorm (19 Set 2020 às 18:28)

Boa Tarde

Hoje foi um dia simpático de outono, bem mais calmo que ontem  
O céu apresentou-se nublado e com abertas de sol. Apenas caiu um aguaceiro disperso a meio da manhã, que não durou mais que 20 segundos  A maior parte das células têm passado a NW.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de W/SW.

Apesar dos estragos do temporal de ontem, este acabou por trazer o beneficio de dar inicio à atividade outonal  Durante a minha habitual caminhada, já vi os animais a trabalhar no seu esplendor, inclusive até vi um louva-a-deus, espécie que já não avistava há algum tempo  A continuar assim, não tarda as formigas de asa entram em ação 

O mês segue então com *6,9 mm*, melhor que nada  

Mínima: *17,1ºC *
Máxima: *24,4ºC *

T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: W/SW - 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2020 às 18:43)

Durante a minha caminhada desta tarde apanhei com períodos de aguaceiros fracos, bem como o vento que soprava, com intensidade, sempre que estes se aproximavam, mas mesmo assim a temperatura continua agradável.

Esta chuva veio dar uma lufada de ar fresco, como se costuma dizer, principalmente ás aves, e aos muitos insectos, como libélulas, que andam muito entisiasmados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Set 2020 às 18:45)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui hoje não choveu nada, embora durante a tarde o céu tenha estado nublado e há registos de que na zona da Quinta do Conde/Fernão Ferro choveu bem, a apenas 6 km daqui, demonstrando mais uma vez o caráter localizado deste tipo de eventos. Foi também um dia ameno e com algum sol e vento moderado.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,7°C
Mín: 18,2°C

Agora estão 20,6°C e vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2020 às 19:38)

Hoje tudo muito fraquinho por aqui, estações aqui à volta apenas com 1mm. 
Esperava mais pra hoje.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Set 2020 às 22:59)

Por Coimbra, dia de chuva, 23mm acumulados nas últimas 24h. 

Bela rega. Fazia falta.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2020 às 23:54)

1.2mm hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2020 às 00:54)

Volta a chuva 

Meanwhile, também o sistema de rega está ativado no jardim...


----------



## Tufao André (20 Set 2020 às 01:51)

Há momentos um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, que durou cerca de 1h. Entretanto já parou e o céu está a limpar.

Durante o dia a situação foi muito mais calma que ontem, apenas vi cair um aguaceiro moderado e curto a meio da tarde! O vento soprou moderado de S, com rajadas fortes.
A temperatura máxima chegou aos 23°C, sempre com muita humidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Set 2020 às 02:42)

Há pouco também caiu por aqui um aguaceiro fraco a moderado, mas neste caso não durou sequer 15 minutos. Acumulou 0,5 mm, o que eleva o acumulado mensal para os 18 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Set 2020 às 03:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda sobre o tornado de ontem na zona de Palmela:


 eheh tão português ..não consegui deixar de rir apesar de ser uma situação séria! Estas pessoas correram risco de vida. Tiveram no entanto boa intuição para onde se deslocar e fugir à trajectória do tornado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2020 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã começou húmida, pois caiu uns bons aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugada, mas neste momento o sol já brilha.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2020 às 11:22)

Bom dia

23°C

Cumulus vários de Oeste, alguns Congestus.  Nenhum aguaceiro desde o nascer do sol.

De Santa Iria de Azoia à 2a circular e CRIL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Set 2020 às 11:31)

Bom dia,

Ontem foi dia de passeio, fomos almoçar na zona do Calhandriz, para quem não conhece fica junto a Alverca, é uma zona meio montanhosa, estrada bem molhada por lá e com alguns aguaceiros enquanto lá estivemos e nada por casa, como as distâncias podem fazer diferença...

Lá para as 15h já caia qualquer coisa na zona do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azoia e por aqui quase nada...

Seguimos para Sesimbra, ainda bastante gente na praia do Ouro, lá se foi aguentando e por volta das 17:30 lá começou a chover, saímos da parte baixa a chover e chegamos cá a cima e nada de chuva, estrada seca e bem seca, só na zona de Fernão Ferro é que notou-se a estrada molhada...

Como em escassos metros tudo pode mudar, hoje mais um dia cinzento. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2020 às 16:45)

E depois de 3 dias de chuva bem forte para a época por aqui, o sol hoje voltou, com céu pouco nublado pela Figueira


----------



## RStorm (20 Set 2020 às 20:17)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia de "sol de outono" e bastante agradável. Notável subida na temperatura
O céu apresentou-se parcialmente nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade durante a tarde e apresentando-se temporariamente com neblina no início da manhã. Caiu um aguaceiro fraco ao início da madrugada, rendendo *0,3 mm*. 
O vento esteve quase sempre ausente durante o dia, mas de vez em quando sentia-se uma pequena brisa de W. 

A chuva deverá regressar lá para o meio da semana, mas... é impressão minha ou verão vai voltar novamente?   Espero estar errado, vai de fazer fisgas 

Mínima: *18,6ºC *
Máxima: *26,1ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2020 às 23:01)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado e temperatura agradável em Leiria. Ainda vestígios da tempestade Alpha em alguns locais, vários ramos de árvore partidos, entre outras coisas derrubadas. Rio Lís corre bem.








Um vestígio da Alpha:




Rio Lís...

















Ainda choveu fraco durante a madrugada. 0.5mm acumulados numa estação netatmo e 1.6mm no Aeródromo.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Set 2020 às 01:32)

Nem me apercebi de quando começou, mas está uma bela nevoeirada aqui pela Figueira


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2020 às 12:36)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã começou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas que se dissipou por volta das 9:30, dando lugar ao sol, que veio logo bem ameno, por sinal, como diz o provérbio, "Manhã de nevoeiro, tarde soalheira",.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2020 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui, após aquele aguaceiro na madrugada de domingo, não caiu mais nada ao longo do dia e o resto do dia até foi bastante aborrecido, embora já bem outonal. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,2°C
Mín: 17,9°C

Entretanto o dia de hoje começou da mesma maneira que o anterior - ameno e com um ar já algo outonal - no entanto o vento rodou para sudoeste, a nebulosidade aumentou e a humidade disparou, o que pode ser uma antevisão para o tempo que está por vir. Esse tempo, apesar de estar bem próximo, está ainda muito imprevisível, pois tudo dependerá de como a ex-Paulette se irá desenvolver ao longo das próximas horas e o trajeto que fará desde os Açores. Poderemos ter um evento em cheio ou então um autêntico fiasco. Veremos!


----------



## remember (21 Set 2020 às 14:15)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem foi dia de passeio, fomos almoçar na zona do Calhandriz, para quem não conhece fica junto a Alverca, é uma zona meio montanhosa, estrada bem molhada por lá e com alguns aguaceiros enquanto lá estivemos e nada por casa, como as distâncias podem fazer diferença...
> 
> ...


Boas,

Voltamos para a dobradinha ontem e lá fomos para Sesimbra de novo, desta vez para um belo piquenique no castelo de Sesimbra, com um tempo descomunal, viam-se as nuvens para norte e ali nada, tudo cheio de gente na praia de novo.

Um dia muito bem passado, hoje o tempo está mais quente e abafado, o céu está amarelado e com algumas nuvens. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (21 Set 2020 às 15:36)

Aqui o nevoeiro já dissipou, já esteve sol e entretanto já está céu muito nublado


----------



## FJC (21 Set 2020 às 16:32)

Boa tarde!
Marinha Grande a cair uns pingos... Não tinha previsto isto hoje.....


----------



## Geopower (22 Set 2020 às 10:28)

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2020 às 15:11)

Boa tarde

25,8°C (igual a ontem)
63%

Muita nebulosidade em todos os níveis, movimento geral quadrante Oeste rodando para SW nos níveis medios.
Vento fraco.
Grande azáfama nos formigueiros.
Primeiro dia de Outono astronómico, equinócio foi às 14h31.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2020 às 18:33)

vai pingando


----------



## Geopower (22 Set 2020 às 18:46)

Aguaceiro curto em Almada. Durou uns 3 ou 4 minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2020 às 19:05)

O dia de hoje até foi bem ameno, até por volta da hora de almoço, que foi quando o céu se começou a fechar com nuvens, e agora já cai uns pingos.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2020 às 19:16)

ja chuvisca por aqui... células no radar


----------



## Geopower (22 Set 2020 às 19:27)

Céu encoberto em Lisboa.
Bastante escuro a oeste. 

Panorâmica a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2020 às 19:29)

Também já chuviscou por aqui


----------



## RStorm (22 Set 2020 às 19:41)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem* foi um dia cheio de sol e com céu pouco nublado. O vento soprou fraco de NW, rodando para SW a partir do meio da tarde.

Mínima: *16,7ºC *
Máxima: *25,0ºC *

*Hoje*, primeiro dia do equinócio de Outono, começa com nuvens e boas abertas de sol, tornando-se gradualmente encoberto a partir da tarde. Pequena brisa de SW.

Mínima: *17,5ºC *
Máxima: *25,3ºC *
Amanhã promete mais uma boa rega 

T. Atual: *21,0ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## NatCris (22 Set 2020 às 19:46)

Boa tarde a todos!

Primeiro dia de Outono, em Lisboa já caíram uns pingos, pelas 18h e agora outra vez mas ainda tudo fraco. Deixo duas fotos tiradas na zona da Praça de Espanha. Tempo muito escuro! Pingos mais grossos agora a descer Monsanto para Alfragide.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A705FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (22 Set 2020 às 21:45)

Boa noite a todos!

1o dia de Outono começou com sol, ameno e com vento fraco, no entanto a partir da tarde começou a mudar. O céu encobriu, o vento intensificou para moderado de SW e começou a chover fraco com pingas grossas a partir das 18h! 

E assim se tem mantido este regime de chuva fraca a moderada, com pausas e céu muito cinzento. Pelo radar, parece estar para durar noite fora...   E o dia de amanhã deve ser bem regado!! 
Veremos o que acontece

19 graus actuais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Set 2020 às 22:04)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o resto do dia de ontem foi completamente monótono e sem grande interesse...  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 25,3°C
Mín: 16,7°C

Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo mas ao longo da tarde tornou-se nublado e inclusive já pingou, mas não tenho ainda nada acumulado. O ECMWF prevê acumulados de até 10 mm para aqui, a ver vamos!


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2020 às 23:13)

continua a cair uma chuva miudinha por aqui...está bastante húmido. será que ainda chove a serio?


----------



## jamestorm (23 Set 2020 às 01:34)

a chover de forma mais consistente agora.


----------



## srr (23 Set 2020 às 08:59)

Abrantes;

- 0,40mm durante  a noite.

Mas uma novidade positiva :
Uma ribeira afluente do tejo que estava seca á 2 meses (Coisa rara, nos ultimos 50 anos)

Rebentou ontem e finalmente tem um fiozinho de agua.


----------



## Geopower (23 Set 2020 às 09:39)

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste.

Céu bastante escuro  a norte:








Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2020 às 11:06)

Bom dia! Por aqui caiu uns pingos à bocadinho e sujou-me o carro...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Set 2020 às 11:22)

Bom dia pessoal,

Pela zona alta de Sesimbra chove bem à cerca de meia hora, os acumulados devem rondar os 8 a 10mm   Por Azeitão nem pinga até ao momento! 

*Edit: *Já chove por Azeitão também, 5.1mm , mas vem lá mais  Belíssima rega que a serra está a levar


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Set 2020 às 12:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Pela zona alta de Sesimbra chove bem à cerca de meia hora, os acumulados devem rondar os 8 a 10mm   Por Azeitão nem pinga até ao momento!
> 
> *Edit: *Já chove por Azeitão também, 5.1mm , mas vem lá mais  Belíssima rega que a serra está a levar



Grande carga em cerca de uma hora. As estações da zona alta de Sesimbra mostram valores entre 18 a 25 mm, o que não surpreende de acordo com o que vi.


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2020 às 12:34)

Bom dia!

O radar não engana, cai um aguaceiro moderado aqui por Azambuja.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Set 2020 às 12:50)

Boas!
Madrugada com alguma chuva, mas agora de manhã tem-se aguentado sem chover. Apenas vi cair uma chuvinha fraca perto das 9h, tirando isso sempre muito nublado e sol de vez em quando.

Vento fraco a moderado de SW
23°C actuais
Mínima de 18°C


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2020 às 12:55)

sigo com 4mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2020 às 13:46)

Por cá caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, ontem ao final da noite, e madrugada, a manhã começou com céu nublado, mas depois das 10 horas, o sol, ainda espreitou, e bem ameno por sinal.
Agora estava a começar a cair uns pingos, mas até ver ainda não deu em nada.


----------



## RStorm (23 Set 2020 às 19:08)

Boa Tarde 

Por aqui foi o primeiro fiasco da temporada  Acumulado bem redondinho até agora, uma desilusão em relação áquilo que se expetava  Apenas caíram uns chuviscos ao inicio da manhã, que só molharam o chão. 
De resto, o prato do dia foi céu parcialmente nublado com abertas e brisa de W/SW. 
Veremos se ainda cai algo de jeito nas próximas horas e amanhã 

Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *24,8ºC *

T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: W/SW - 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Set 2020 às 19:24)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui foi o primeiro fiasco da temporada  Acumulado bem redondinho até agora, uma desilusão em relação áquilo que se expetava  Apenas caíram uns chuviscos ao inicio da manhã, que só molharam o chão.
> De resto, o prato do dia foi céu parcialmente nublado com abertas e brisa de W/SW.
> ...



Lotaria do costume... Aqui por Sesimbra foi em cheio, parecia um íman. 3 períodos de chuva, o mais intenso entre as 11 e as 12h. As 4 estações da região acumularam todas mais de 20 mm, duas com mais de 25 mm. Excelente rega no Parque Natural da Arrábida!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Set 2020 às 21:57)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui foi o primeiro fiasco da temporada Acumulado bem redondinho até agora, uma desilusão em relação áquilo que se expetava Apenas caíram uns chuviscos ao inicio da manhã, que só molharam o chão.
> De resto, o prato do dia foi céu parcialmente nublado com abertas e brisa de W/SW.
> ...


Igualzinho por aqui, 0 mm. Como já é costume, passa sempre tudo ao lado, e neste caso foi mesmo uma aberração já que se estivesse a uns 3,5 km a sul provavelmente tinha acumulado algo. Às onze da manhã todo o quadrante sul estava preenchido com nuvens bem escuras que não andavam, de todo, muito longe, só que não vinham nesta direção. 

Curiosamente, em Corroios e em Vale Figueira choveu, mas os acumulados nem devem chegar aos 0,5 mm. Enfim, esperam-se dias melhores neste outono! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,2°C
Mín: 19,7°C

Agora estão 20,9°C e está céu nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2020 às 12:01)

Bom dia,
Este final de manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2020 às 12:32)

Vai pingando na Figueira


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2020 às 15:54)

Hoje deixei o teletrabalho e vim a Coruche, na hora de almoço dei um salto à vila e aproveitei para dar uma olhada ao Sorraia







Por aqui temos tido um dia de céu quase sempre muito nublado. Apanhei algum chuvisco na viagem para cá desde Azambuja entre as 8h e as 9h, mas fora isso não voltou a chover.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (24 Set 2020 às 16:55)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui tem sido um dia apenas com o céu muito nublado, não vi chover nenhuma vez e parece que vai ficar assim nos próximos dias... Só espero descida da temperatura e aumento do vento de N/NO!
Vento fraco já de NO e temperatura amena de *23ºC
*
Ainda bem que a chuva prevista caiu mais a sul que bem precisava!!


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2020 às 17:56)

ontem durante a tarde por Coruche:


----------



## jamestorm (24 Set 2020 às 19:01)

notou-se uma ligeira descida da temperatura por aqui, tanto mínima como maxima: 23ºC max e a descer já nos 18ºC


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2020 às 19:28)

Boa tarde 

20,9°C a 21,2°C na A1 Santa Iria
65%

Primeira foto às 17h, para Leste; as outras às 19h e 19h20, em Santa Iria (Salvação)




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (24 Set 2020 às 19:37)

É o mesmo rio?



david 6 disse:


> ontem durante a tarde por Coruche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2020 às 19:39)

Toby disse:


> É o mesmo rio?



sim é Rio Sorraia


----------



## RStorm (24 Set 2020 às 20:18)

Boa Noite

Dia cinzento com céu encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde. Muitas ameaças de chuva, mas nem uma gota para amostra 
O vento soprou muito fraco de W, rodando para NW a partir da tarde e aumentado ligeiramente de intensidade.

Setembro segue com *7,2 mm*, muito longe do valor médio, que é de *23 mm*. Já pouco ou nada deverá chover até final do mês, portanto deverá ser classificado como muito seco por estas bandas  No entanto, não é nada anormal ter precipitações abaixo da média neste mês, apesar de este ser de 8 ou 80. Lá diz o velho ditado: "Em Setembro, ou as fontes secam ou as pontes levam"  

Mínima: *19,9ºC *
Máxima: *23,9ºC *

T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Set 2020 às 00:51)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi ameno e o céu esteve ameaçador ao longo do dia, contudo não caiu nada de nada. O mês segue com 18 mm, o que até está acima da média mensal de 17 mm. É a primeira vez desde 2014 que tal valor foi ultrapassado, muito bom!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,9°C
Mín: 17,9°C

Agora estão 17,5°C e céu pouco nublado. Parece que nos próximos dias teremos influência anticiclónica, todavia as previsões que apontavam para tempo quente e seco no final de setembro felizmente não vão acontecer. Entretanto vários modelos já apontam para uma tendência chuvosa no início de outubro com frentes a atingir o território de norte a sul, veremos o que acontece!


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2020 às 10:51)

david 6 disse:


> ontem durante a tarde por Coruche:



@Toby, eu e o @david 6 estivemos quase no mesmo sitio e quase à mesma hora!


----------



## Tufao André (25 Set 2020 às 17:41)

Dia mais outonal, com bastante nortada e temperatura francamente mais baixa! 
Alguma nebulosidade a alternar com sol durante a manhã e até ao início da tarde.

A máxima não foi além dos 22ºC e a noite foi fresquinha com mínima de 15ºC. 
Esta madrugada ainda deverá ser mais fresca e com algum vento. Finalmente o tempo quente parece ter acabado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2020 às 20:50)

O dia de hoje foi marcado, essencialmente pelo vento moderado, com mais incidencia, durante a manhã, mas agora ao final da tarde, nota-se já algum arrefecimento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Set 2020 às 20:54)

Boa noite,
Hoje já se notou o arrefecimento noturno e diurno. A temperatura máxima foi apenas ligeiramente superior a 22°C e a mínima abaixo de 16°C. Apesar de não ter chovido nada, em certas partes do dia o céu esteve parcialmente nublado, mas em geral foi um dia bem soalheiro e outonal.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 22,3°C
Mín: 15,7°C

Agora estão 17,4°C e céu limpo. Esta noite deverá ser mais fria que a anterior, estou a ver que sim...


----------



## Tufao André (26 Set 2020 às 02:03)

A noite segue fresca e ventosa, algo habitual nesta zona sempre que existe esta sinóptica! E que saudades já tinha 

Apenas 16°C e vento de Norte moderado, com rajadas fortes, a dar sensação térmica de 14°C... 
Céu bem limpinho!


----------



## Toby (26 Set 2020 às 06:39)




----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2020 às 17:50)

Nem me apercebi, mas já esteve a chover por aqui, que a varanda está molhada


----------



## RStorm (26 Set 2020 às 18:17)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje foram dias soalheiros, amenos e bem mais límpidos, embora com alguma nebulosidade ainda presente.
O vento tem dominado, soprando moderado de N por vezes com rajadas.
Já se vão sentindo bons arrefecimentos térmicos durante a madrugada e inicio de manhã. Durante as caminhadas matinais já sabe bem um agasalho 

Tal como já tinha publicado há uns dias atrás, a natureza começa a mostrar sinais de atividade. Os campos já estão a renascer e esverdear, acompanhado também pelo trabalho dos insetos e amarelecimento das folhas das árvores 

*Ontem: 14,5ºC / 23,2ºC 
Hoje: 14,3ºC / 23,8ºC *

T. Atual: *20,4ºC *
HR: 41%
Vento: N - 11,9 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (26 Set 2020 às 19:36)

por aqui está com "ar de chuva", mas não chove...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2020 às 19:49)

Por cá a amdrugada de hoje foi de um autentico vendaval, que pouco me deixou dormir, e hoje, logo pela manhã, eram bem visível ramos de árvores partidos pelas estradas, e agora está de novo a aumentar de intensidade.
O céu estava a prometer, pois está bem escuro, e ainda caiu uns pingos, agora há 15 minutos atrás.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Set 2020 às 22:32)

Ao contrário de outros compatriotas aqui da região do Litoral Centro, por aqui a passada madrugada foi fresca e bastante calma até. O dia foi de céu limpo e esteve bastante agradável ao início da tarde, com pouquíssimo vento e uma temperatura de 22/23°C.  Entretanto ao final da tarde começou a soprar um vendaval de noroeste e a sensação térmica arrefeceu bastante, contudo nada que se compare com o que tem acontecido mais a norte, sobretudo se tivermos em conta que o céu está limpíssimo neste momento. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,4°C
Mín: 15,3°C
Rajada máxima: 34,9 km/h NO 

Agora estão 18,2°C e céu limpo. Tal como já foi dito pelo @RStorm, já estão a nascer algumas ervas, contudo é necessário mais água. Venha ela!


----------



## Pisfip (27 Set 2020 às 01:36)

Boa noite e bom fim de semana,
Chuvisco persistente com vento moderado a forte - 17 graus


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2020 às 01:40)

Boa Noite,

Vai chovendo fraco por Leiria há algum tempo, tal como previsto. De resto, noite calma.

1mm acumulado no Aeródromo até ao momento.

Os próximas dias serão mais quentes, principalmente lá para os meus lados, mas nada comparado com outros anos. No entanto, no final da semana o padrão deve mudar novamente.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2020 às 04:01)

já borrifa por aqui também, já molha o chão


----------



## Tufao André (27 Set 2020 às 17:11)

Boa tarde!

Noite com muita nebulosidade e alguma chuva fraca/chuviscos, mas sem acumular. Também com algum vento fresco e mínima mais elevada de 16°C.

Ao longo do dia a nebulosidade foi diminuindo, já está céu limpo, mas bastante vento de Norte!! 

*22°C*


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2020 às 20:10)

Boa Noite 

Para minha surpresa, o dia acordou encoberto e com o chão molhado! Estava a dormir e não dei por chover, mas os meus familiares relataram que foi apenas um breve período de morrinha no final da madrugada, tanto que o pluviómetro não acusou nada. 
O céu foi diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da manhã até se tornar pouco nublado/limpo a partir do inicio da tarde. 
O vento soprou em geral fraco de N, apresentando-se temporariamente moderado durante a tarde e rodando para NE agora no final do dia, mantendo a mesma intensidade. Apesar da sensação de frescura, sentia-se bem que o sol estava quente.  

Amanhã e terça, as máximas prometem subir para valores de Verão  No entanto, a boa noticia é que a chuva regressa no final da semana  

Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *22,9ºC *

T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: N / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Set 2020 às 22:05)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade durante a madrugada/manhã. A mínima foi mais quente que a anterior, embora a máxima tenha sido igual às anteriores.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,9ºC
Mín: 17,3ºC

Agora estão 17,3ºC e está céu limpo. A ver no que dão as previsões de chuva para o final da próxima semana...


----------



## Pisfip (28 Set 2020 às 08:35)

Bom dia e boa semana,

O dia amanheceu com alguma neblina que entretanto já dissipou.
Temperatura mínima de 12º

Aguardamos por uns dias mais ensolarados.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Set 2020 às 12:16)

Bom dia! 

A noite de ontem ainda foi ventosa, fortes rajadas de N/NW, mas com o entrar da madrugada o vento diminuiu significativamente de intensidade tornando-se fraco de NE. Assim, a temperatura mínima desceu até aos 14ºC e a HR foi elevada!

Dia mais quente hoje, já com 23ºC a esta hora e vento fraco de NE. Muita nebulosidade alta a encobrir o sol!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2020 às 16:41)

Boa tarde,
O dia hoje começou logo com sol, e por volta das 10 horas, já se notava o aumento de temperatura, agora o céu já está parcialmente nublado, e bastante abafado.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Set 2020 às 17:48)

dia nublado aqui pelo Oeste e notou-se bem a temperatura a baixar agora para  a tarde. 18ºC por agora.


----------



## Geopower (28 Set 2020 às 19:37)

Tarde de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de NW.

Poente a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2020 às 21:29)

Algumas fotografias tiradas esta manhã desde Alvalade onde se vê algumas nuvens a cobrir as serras no quadrante Norte e Oeste da Grande Lisboa 




IMG_6702-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_6714-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_6728-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_6734-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Set 2020 às 23:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotografias tiradas esta manhã desde Alvalade onde se vê algumas nuvens a cobrir as serras no quadrante Norte e Oeste da Grande Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O típico nevoeiro do Oeste, desta vez bem visível de Lisboa! 
___________________
Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia que passou foi mais quente que os anteriores e foi acompanhado de céu limpo durante a manhã. À tarde o céu encobriu-se por momentos, contudo foi por pouco tempo e por volta das seis da tarde só restavam nuvens bem a norte daqui. A mínima, contudo, foi a mais fria desde maio - já estava com saudades de manhãs frescas de outono!  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,3°C
Mín: 12,9°C

Agora estão 18,0°C e céu limpo, com vento de nordeste.


----------



## RStorm (29 Set 2020 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde 

Tal como esperado, tanto ontem como hoje têm sido dias bem amenos e soalheiros, acompanhado temporariamente por nuvens altas e vento fraco de N/NE. As mínimas baixaram bem desde domingo, verificando-se o oposto nas máximas.
Os modelos andam muitos indecisos em relação ao final da semana. Veremos o resultado da lotaria: onde e quanto vai cair  

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *13,2ºC *
Máxima: *26,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,8ºC *
T. Atual: *26,9ºC *
HR: 34% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2020 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,

Este dia segue bem ameno, e novamente volta a apectecer "fugir" para uma sombra, a ver vamos os que nos reserva os próximos dias.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2020 às 16:14)

Boas!

Dia quentinho aqui pela Azambuja, por agora apenas umas nuvens altas dispersas subsistem. Amanha volta a refrescar!


----------



## Geopower (29 Set 2020 às 19:29)

Dia de céu pouco nublado com vento fraco de NW. 
Crepúsculo a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Set 2020 às 00:06)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi bem quentinho e acompanhado de céu limpo, contrastando com uma madrugada algo fresca - a amplitude térmica foi bem superior a 10°C! 
Infelizmente a estação não registou a temperatura por volta das três da tarde, logo vou pôr aqui a máxima que foi registada nesta estação, a cerca de 500 metros daqui: 
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICHARN6/graph/2020-09-29/2020-09-29/daily

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,9°C
Mín: 13,1°C

Agora estão 17,6°C e céu limpo.  É curioso que neste setembro o tempo está a coincidir com o que me contavam quando eu era mais pequeno, na Corte do Pinto. Diziam que, se chovesse por alturas de São Mateus e fizesse calor por alturas de São Miguel (que é no dia 29 de setembro), o ano que viria a seguir seria ótimo ao nível da precipitação. Não sei até que ponto isto é fidedigno, contudo ambas as coisas ocorreram neste mês de setembro que passou. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## RStorm (30 Set 2020 às 17:44)

Boa Tarde

Setembro chega ao fim com mais um dia soalheiro e bem ameno.
O céu tem-se apresentado pouco nublado por nuvens altas, temporariamente com nuvens baixas durante a manhã. O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de N/NW.
*7,2 mm *é o acumulado total deste mês, menos *15,8 mm *em relação ao normal  Pelo menos levamos a histórica recordação do Alpha  Venha Outubro 

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *13,8ºC *
Mínima: *27,9ºC *

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *13,4ºC *
Máxima: *23,8ºC *

T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: N/NW- 6,5 Km/h


----------

